# 2017 walleye run



## Rjallen683

Really considering giving the walleye run a try this year. This would be my first time up there for this and by the looks of pictures online and the crowds seem to be nothing I have ever experienced before. I fish the white bass run on Sandusky river but the spot I go to is nothing close to this. Anyone have any do's and dont's before I head up and piss some people off.


----------



## the_waterwolf

I'm not sure how your angling skills are, but go down there and watch the guys around you.

I have fished the Sandusky and Maumee and they are two totally different circuses! 

The runs in the Sandusky are a hit or miss, and so are the crowds. You'll probably have a better time on the Maumee with more opportunities for fish, but if the Sandusky is closer I'd stay there. 

Go to a local tackle shop and get your floating jig heads, your weights, and a proper spinning reel outfit. Don't forget the braided line with a monofilament leader. 

Get there early in the morning and pick out a spot. Typically the holes on the east bank by the two bridges produce best.


----------



## Rjallen683

I'm a pretty decent angler. I know how to cast in sequence. As far as shoulder to shoulder how close is too close.


----------



## bustedrod

when close is to close ? in combat fishing generally the maumee is when the guys stringer in the water is hitting your leg.. but at freemont its just how many tangles each other puts up with...


----------



## DenOhio

My nephew and I may give it a go this year too. But after chatting with some buddies that go every year, I think I'm taking my smaller boat. I'm not sure of boat traffic and such so it will be a learning curve I'm sure. Still I think it will (maybe?) be better than the shoulder to shoulder event they have shared photos of. I sure would be open to ideas from any boaters. Am I better off in a small boat? Maybe not?


----------



## the_waterwolf

If you have a boat, I'd use it. Just make sure that you know the river well. Aside from random debris floating downstream you will not want to hit a shallow rock pile or a random large boulder, of which there are several in the Sandusky. 

Make sure that you have a decent fish finder and you can locate small school of walleyes in the holes downstream. Otherwise, just get up early to beat the crowd and wade to the known spots.


----------



## DenOhio

the_waterwolf said:


> If you have a boat, I'd use it. Just make sure that you know the river well. Aside from random debris floating downstream you will not want to hit a shallow rock pile or a random large boulder, of which there are several in the Sandusky.
> 
> Make sure that you have a decent fish finder and you can locate small school of walleyes in the holes downstream. Otherwise, just get up early to beat the crowd and wade to the known spots.


Thank you for the advice. I will no way know the river but I have decent electronics even on the small boat. I'm a bit worried running rivers that are shallow even with depth finders and such as I managed to bang into a sudden rock pile once on a river in Michigan. I'm retired so I'm thinking of maybe getting up there early to check out the water. My buddies have caught pretty incredible stingers up there. They say the water levels change too which also concerns me a tad.


----------



## homerun

If you're in a boat, make sure that you're extra cautious, especially on the Maumee. Years ago, my dad and I were fishing just upstream from Sidecut and unfortunately saw at least one boater lose his life. The current can be difficult. The best spots for boaters are further downstream, both in the Sandusky and Maumee.


----------



## odell daniel

I'd make sure you have strong braid line,for sensitivity and wont lose as many jigs, bring your heavier bass rods so when you do catch a fish you can control where the fish is landed, the current is strong and the fish will use it, otherwise you will be chasing your fish down the river and someone else will probably net it for you. good luck! I'm talking Fremont.


----------



## Rjallen683

Isn't there a start time when your allowed to fish . When u say get there early are you referring to standing in the water before sunrise. I assumed the reason for the time restrictions was to keep poeople out of the water during dark hours for safety reasons. I heard that odnr are like swat during the run.


----------



## bustedrod

like you said with the dnr they hide in the bushes with high powered optics and watch everyone, just check the regs, hook size,hours, locations, ect. its combat fishin .. period


----------



## BFG

Most launch boats at the Maple Street launch on the Perrysburg side. Do yourself a favor and drive to it first, and then watch the path that most take upstream. Some go behind Audobon island (deep channel back there) but some go right up the gut (depends on water level). Trust me..you need to watch some boats go upstream before trying it yourself. Boats can really only make it up to Schroeders campground. Beyond that...no way. 99% of the boats that fish the river launch at either Maple Street or at Orleans park. Maple Street has much deeper water and a dock, whereas Orleans will require waders, and that water is very shallow there, and it pretty much sucks for launching a boat bigger than 14'. 

I can't express to you how important it is to have your safety equipment in order for the river. A lot of anchor (i.e. 30# +) and adequate rode to go along with it. The current is strong and swift in many spots (bottlenecks) and you really have to be careful. It used to be that boating was the way to go for the river to get away from the crowds, but now that isn't true. There are more boats in the river now than I can ever remember, and being honest they create just as much of a clusterbomb with one another as do the wader fisherman. Sure, it is more comfortable, but the best times I have had fishing from the boat is when the water was high, and the wader fisherman access was limited to a few places downstream. 

As far as "marking schools of fish in holes" I think some clarification is in order. You will be fishing in water that is less than 5' deep. A "hole" might only be the size of your living room. Most areas that are fished are more like 2-4' deep. When the run is going strong, there will be fish everywhere in the river. Fast water, holes, gravel bars, etc. etc. Having said that, the likelihood of you getting to fish exactly where you want to fish will be predicated on just how much effort you are willing to put into securing that spot. I've sat in my boat for 2 hours before legal fishing time on tournament day. Was it worth it? Yep. Would I do it every time? No way, because no matter what you try to do, there will be others that do everything they can to screw you up. Most of the time it is out of ignorance, other times it is just because they believe they can do what they want, and who is going to stop them? 

In the time I have fished the river, the best places I have found to consistently encounter fish have been in the tail-out sections after a set of rapids. Sure, you'll see guys pulling fish out of the heavy water running through big boulders, but those aren't the fish that I am targeting, and adding to that you lose a heck of a lot of tackle fishing them. As the years go by, I find myself fishing the river less and less during the prime time (typically March 20th-April 15th) and more-so later in April and early May. 

Keeping everything in perspective here...if you have a boat big enough to fish the lake, don't mess with the river. You'll catch more fish consistently on the lake, and that's a fact. Don't let anyone fool you.....limits out of the river are NOT an everyday occurrence and those that do get a limit most days are busting their butts to do so and putting in a ton of time. 

Good luck. Won't be long now.


----------



## DenOhio

I was thinking of perhaps launching the boat and scoping out the river prior to the start of the fishing but maybe that's not something you can do? I have no idea of boat ramps or the distance from them to the available fishing spots. Having some idea of what the heck I'm in store for would for sure be beneficial. Maybe my small boat won't have enough juice with a 9.9hp to overcome the currents? I really did not want to put my bigger boat in there. I know the area is policed heavily and from what I hear from friends is the fines are stiff. I don't need to be paying fines and crap. I'm more afraid of performing some dumb thing I'm not aware of and get some big fine. As for fish numbers I only want to get a couple for me to eat so I won't have issues with that. The big part of me doing it is to watch the all the folks as well as catching a few. I assume the boats anchor in those currents? I'm assuming maybe wrong that they do? I have several type anchors but now I wonder if they are large enough to hold?


----------



## homerun

BFG said:


> As the years go by, I find myself fishing the river less and less during the prime time (typically March 20th-April 15th) and more-so later in April and early May.


This is one of the best pieces of advice. I have caught walleye into late May on the Maumee and mid May on the Sandusky without the heavy pressure and stress of the combat fishing.


----------



## DenOhio

homerun said:


> This is one of the best pieces of advice. I have caught walleye into late May on the Maumee and mid May on the Sandusky without the heavy pressure and stress of the combat fishing.


Wow that's so helpful! Thank you so much!!!! That is a ton of information that was much needed! Hoping I could help you out if you ever come down this way!


----------



## DenOhio

BFG said:


> Most launch boats at the Maple Street launch on the Perrysburg side. Do yourself a favor and drive to it first, and then watch the path that most take upstream. Some go behind Audobon island (deep channel back there) but some go right up the gut (depends on water level). Trust me..you need to watch some boats go upstream before trying it yourself. Boats can really only make it up to Schroeders campground. Beyond that...no way. 99% of the boats that fish the river launch at either Maple Street or at Orleans park. Maple Street has much deeper water and a dock, whereas Orleans will require waders, and that water is very shallow there, and it pretty much sucks for launching a boat bigger than 14'.
> 
> I can't express to you how important it is to have your safety equipment in order for the river. A lot of anchor (i.e. 30# +) and adequate rode to go along with it. The current is strong and swift in many spots (bottlenecks) and you really have to be careful. It used to be that boating was the way to go for the river to get away from the crowds, but now that isn't true. There are more boats in the river now than I can ever remember, and being honest they create just as much of a clusterbomb with one another as do the wader fisherman. Sure, it is more comfortable, but the best times I have had fishing from the boat is when the water was high, and the wader fisherman access was limited to a few places downstream.
> 
> As far as "marking schools of fish in holes" I think some clarification is in order. You will be fishing in water that is less than 5' deep. A "hole" might only be the size of your living room. Most areas that are fished are more like 2-4' deep. When the run is going strong, there will be fish everywhere in the river. Fast water, holes, gravel bars, etc. etc. Having said that, the likelihood of you getting to fish exactly where you want to fish will be predicated on just how much effort you are willing to put into securing that spot. I've sat in my boat for 2 hours before legal fishing time on tournament day. Was it worth it? Yep. Would I do it every time? No way, because no matter what you try to do, there will be others that do everything they can to screw you up. Most of the time it is out of ignorance, other times it is just because they believe they can do what they want, and who is going to stop them?
> 
> In the time I have fished the river, the best places I have found to consistently encounter fish have been in the tail-out sections after a set of rapids. Sure, you'll see guys pulling fish out of the heavy water running through big boulders, but those aren't the fish that I am targeting, and adding to that you lose a heck of a lot of tackle fishing them. As the years go by, I find myself fishing the river less and less during the prime time (typically March 20th-April 15th) and more-so later in April and early May.
> 
> Keeping everything in perspective here...if you have a boat big enough to fish the lake, don't mess with the river. You'll catch more fish consistently on the lake, and that's a fact. Don't let anyone fool you.....limits out of the river are NOT an everyday occurrence and those that do get a limit most days are busting their butts to do so and putting in a ton of time.
> 
> Good luck. Won't be long now.


Thank you above words buddy!


----------



## midoh39

What I've learned over the years and especially the last 4 years is that it can be very fun and very frustrating. As BFG said limits won't happen every day but when you find areas that regularly hold fish, you will have a great experience. I have only waded during the run and I can tell that the volume of fishermen has gone up. I used to be able to find a spot right before or after sunrise. Last year my buddy and I had to get there way before sunrise to get to our good spots. I might make the drive from Indy once or twice to fish with my buddy. I wish I had a boat, shoulder room was lacking for much of last year.


----------



## DenOhio

midoh39 said:


> What I've learned over the years and especially the last 4 years is that it can be very fun and very frustrating. As BFG said limits won't happen every day but when you find areas that regularly hold fish, you will have a great experience. I have only waded during the run and I can tell that the volume of fishermen has gone up. I used to be able to find a spot right before or after sunrise. Last year my buddy and I had to get there way before sunrise to get to our good spots. I might make the drive from Indy once or twice to fish with my buddy. I wish I had a boat, shoulder room was lacking for much of last year.


Thanks, I think I'm going to take the boat for sure but now I'm considering the lake too. Being retired I have more time then some so I'm going to do some research on both. I'm not sure about being shoulder to shoulder as I have fished like that lots of times. It's fine as long as folks are somewhat respectable. I appreciate all the feed back. I think my plan is to just get a hotel room close by and stay for a week or more. Getting out before sunrise sounds like not a fun thing to do lol.


----------



## linebacker43

BFG said:


> Keeping everything in perspective here...if you have a boat big enough to fish the lake, don't mess with the river. You'll catch more fish consistently on the lake, and that's a fact. Don't let anyone fool you.....limits out of the river are NOT an everyday occurrence and those that do get a limit most days are busting their butts to do so and putting in a ton of time.
> 
> Good luck. Won't be long now.


I couldn't agree more. I started off as a wader years ago. Was finally able to get a boat and use it on the river. Now like stated, the boat fishing is just as bad IMO then shoulder to shoulder combat fishing. We go to the lake now and dont mess with the river. It all depends on how much you want to put up with. I would rather drift, relax, and catch fish!


----------



## normd

There's plenty of resident walleye in the Maumee year round. I havent hit the run in over 20 years. After seeing a fist fight in a parking lot i said it's not worth dealing with the idiots.


----------



## DenOhio

I'm thinking my big boat is lake worth but judge me here if you will


normd said:


> There's plenty of resident walleye in the Maumee year round. I havent hit the run in over 20 years. After seeing a fist fight in a parking lot i said it's not worth dealing with the idiots.


Really? I guess that would make sense! I never gave that a thought really. There is so much hype, in lack of a better word, about "the run" I never considered they also live there lol. In that I don't need to catch an illegal amount of them, maybe crazy to come during the madness. Perhaps, I'd be better served to just come fish after the masses are gone. I may just come see the madness and fish the lake in my bigger boat.


----------



## beaver

A lot of folks gave us flack a couple years ago for running a mud boat up the middle of the gauntlet to get away from the crowd and into some decent fishing, but that's the only way I'd go back to the maumee during the run. We started off with the crowd and anchored off to the line of other boats bumping into each other. Then we realized we had a surface drive motor and a boat meant to draft in inches of water, why were we with the crowd just because the water was down too far for the outboards to make it up river? I never felt as if we were close enough to cause any henderance to anyone, but apparently some of the river run idiots thought it warranted threats and lead chucking. Lol


----------



## DenOhio

beaver said:


> A lot of folks gave us flack a couple years ago for running a mud boat up the middle of the gauntlet to get away from the crowd and into some decent fishing, but that's the only way I'd go back to the maumee during the run. We started off with the crowd and anchored off to the line of other boats bumping into each other. Then we realized we had a surface drive motor and a boat meant to draft in inches of water, why were we with the crowd just because the water was down too far for the outboards to make it up river? I never felt as if we were close enough to cause any henderance to anyone, but apparently some of the river run idiots thought it warranted threats and lead chucking. Lol


Wow! Fishing is more for fun then getting in a scuffle. Sounds like the battle is not worth it to me. I for sure have no mud motor so I won't be doing that lol. I may very well take it up as a spectator sport, then go fishing lol.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

Geeze, when I posted this I was thinking about all the stories I've heard over the years of guys anchoring off the stern instead of the bow and I typed bow then was away for 10 days, WOW hope anyone who read that listened to all the guys that corrected me.

Never, Never Anchor off the stern!!!


----------



## normd

The Run is the Run, people have great success there and i appreciate the business boost it gives to the local economy. But the fist fights are the only issue. Here is a list of other things I've run into:
1. Snaggers
2. Anglers using way too much weight, realistically it's finesse fishing. Med/Light tackle just enough to "tick" the bottom.
3. People fishing from shore behind you while you are wading.
4. Trash left behind, there are some real "pigs" out there.
5. People who wiggle their way into the line of fisherman and can't figure out the cast
6. Overloaded boats.

The list goes on i'm sure. But hey dont' be discouraged by this. You can really have a good time down there if you want.


----------



## odell daniel

while


DenOhio said:


> I'm thinking my big boat is lake worth but judge me here if you will
> 
> Really? I guess that would make sense! I never gave that a thought really. There is so much hype, in lack of a better word, about "the run" I never considered they also live there lol. In that I don't need to catch an illegal amount of them, maybe crazy to come during the madness. Perhaps, I'd be better served to just come fish after the masses are gone. I may just come see the madness and fish the lake in my bigger boat.


I usually hit fremont once or twice each year and I have a boat, the crowds at fremont apparently aren't as crazy as maumee, i've fished that river for 20 years without any kind of incident, never seen any fights, a couple hookers might be hanging around but I'm not judging.If you want to fish "the run" try fremont you dont have to wade, where i fish you don't even have to walk very far.


----------



## KaGee

Jim Barger Sr said:


> RULE NUMBER ONE FOR BOATING THE MAUMEE RUN... NEVER, NEVER ANCHOR OFF THE BOW!!!


Say what?


----------



## Gills63

Um, I think you have that backwards.


----------



## DenOhio

odell daniel said:


> while
> 
> I usually hit fremont once or twice each year and I have a boat, the crowds at fremont apparently aren't as crazy as maumee, i've fished that river for 20 years without any kind of incident, never seen any fights, a couple hookers might be hanging around but I'm not judging.If you want to fish "the run" try fremont you dont have to wade, where i fish you don't even have to walk very far.


Thanks, I'm kinda a boat guy first! It's why I have a couple much to my wife's displeasure taking up space. Several lakes locally have a 9.9 limited hp. I tired the 9.9 addition to my big boat and I know folks like that but not for me. Travel time on those low hp lakes is really bad. Now it's fine once you arrive but don't try running around to much. I'm thinking I'll just bring my bigger boat and learn my way around. Maybe stay a week or so and see what all the hoopla is about. Thanks for your input!


----------



## nooffseason

Jim Barger Sr said:


> RULE NUMBER ONE FOR BOATING THE MAUMEE RUN... NEVER, NEVER ANCHOR OFF THE BOW!!!



Uhhhhh......no.


----------



## Todd Wilson

Jim Barger Sr said:


> RULE NUMBER ONE FOR BOATING THE MAUMEE RUN... NEVER, NEVER ANCHOR OFF THE BOW!!!


What am I missing about anchoring off of the bow? Sorry if that's a stupid question and I should know better, but I don't.


----------



## 9Left

I don't know what the above poster is trying to tell you… But if you anchor off the Stern in that river you have got to be the dumbest person alive


----------



## 9Left

...The maumee is crowded enough man ...and if youre boat handling skills are not at the expert level (being able to think fast and clearly, and having a reliable motor that will start the first time, every time ) then my advice would be to not take your boat and fish from the bank in waders.


----------



## 9Left

and another wading tip... if you walk up to the rivers edge and see a line of anglers 100 yards long ... and there is a 50 foot gap in the middle of that line with no one standing there ... there is a reason for that gap DO NOT walk into that. it happens every single year that I fish the run with waders...some new guy walks up and sees a big hole in the long line of anglers... and walks right into it and promptly sinks into water up to his neck .


----------



## DenOhio

Well the good news is I've owned boats for over 50 years and am pretty darn knowledgeable lol. Don't think I'd risk folks bumping into my big boat. That would make me a tad more than upset! The little boat not as bad but still wouldn't appreciate it. Think I'm coming to be a sort of spectator for at least this first time. I'll bring the big boat and find a suitable place to launch but not into madness lol.


----------



## Flathead76

Jim Barger Sr said:


> RULE NUMBER ONE FOR BOATING THE MAUMEE RUN... NEVER, NEVER ANCHOR OFF THE BOW!!!


Can a mod please delete this post. Someone not familiar with how to anchor a boat in heavy current could be killed listening to this advice. In 2001 I was on the river in a boat and watched two guys in a 14' boat upriver throw out an anchor off the bow and transom at the same time. The anchor off the transom caught first spinning thier boat around 180 degrees and instantly sinking it. By the time we pulled up the anchor and tried to save them they were both gone. Both men died because of it. NEVER ANCHOR OFF THE BACK OF THE BOAT!!!!!


----------



## DenOhio

Flathead76 said:


> Can a mod please delete this post. Someone not familiar with how to anchor a boat in heavy current could be killed listening to this advice. In 2001 I was on the river in a boat and watched two guys in a 14' boat upriver throw out an anchor off the bow and transom at the same time. The anchor off the transom caught first spinning thier boat around 180 degrees and instantly sinking it. By the time we pulled up the anchor and tried to save them they were both gone. Both men died because of it. NEVER ANCHOR OFF THE BACK OF THE BOAT!!!!!


OMG I guess growing up on the Ohio river everyone that lives and boats here know at the very least how to anchor a boat. Hell my wife would know that lol. The river would for sure not be for the novice boater. I can't imagine being witness to something like that. I'm thinking nobody is that crazy but wow I guess so. Hope I never have to witness something like that! Maybe I was thinking he doesn't know the difference from bow and stren? Which also is not good. I would hope nobody could possibly believe to anchor the back of a boat in swift water. I don't think they know the difference between the bow and stern definination but after your witnessing that, who knows------crazy folks out there!


----------



## DenOhio

Jim Barger Sr said:


> RULE NUMBER ONE FOR BOATING THE MAUMEE RUN... NEVER, NEVER ANCHOR OFF THE BOW!!!


I'm thinking you better just learning boating on a float lake or get a boater to go with you. I can see you sinking your boat! You know the front of a boat is called the bow right?


----------



## laynhardwood

Jim Barger Sr said:


> RULE NUMBER ONE FOR BOATING THE MAUMEE RUN... NEVER, NEVER ANCHOR OFF THE BOW!!!


This has got to be the worst advice I have ever seen on this site and if it's not the worst it's top 3.


----------



## KaGee

laynhardwood said:


> This has got to be the worst advice I have ever seen on this site and if it's not the worst it's top 3.


Alright fellas, you guys made the point that's why i have let it ride this far. Let's all move back to discissing the 2017 run.

Here's a point of discussion... fish are behind their westerly migration if the good guys in LE forum are right in their assessments. Will the run be delayed or will they make up for lost time?


----------



## Gills63

KaGee said:


> Alright fellas, you guys made the point that's why i have let it ride this far. Let's all move back to discissing the 2017 run.
> 
> Here's a point of discussion... fish are behind their westerly migration if the good guys in LE forum are right in their assessments. Will the run be delayed or will they make up for lost time?


I'm sure the fish will show up for date night on the Maumee. Once their natural triggers tell them it's time.


----------



## Redhunter1012

KaGee said:


> Alright fellas, you guys made the point that's why i have let it ride this far. Let's all move back to discissing the 2017 run.
> 
> Here's a point of discussion... fish are behind their westerly migration if the good guys in LE forum are right in their assessments. Will the run be delayed or will they make up for lost time?


How many of those do we see? I know we get alot of Michigan fish from St. Clair and Detroit river system. Maybe spread out a bit more in the beginning


----------



## KaGee

It's a mixed bag.


----------



## buckeyebowman

KaGee said:


> Say what?





Gills63 said:


> Um, I think you have that backwards.


Yeah, that kind of made me wonder too!

This thread is of interest to me even though I won't be coming out to fish the run. My buddy and I are getting ready to fish the "run" on Little Beaver Creek in NE Ohio. We've been given to understand that walleye, sauger, and saugeye run out of the Ohio River up the Little Beaver in Spring. I thought that watching threads about the Maumee and Sandusky might give me a clue as to timing.

So, I'd appreciate hearing about time of year, water temps, flow rate, etc. The Little Beaver is a much smaller stream than the Maumee or Sandusky, but it generally flows through a pretty steep gorge, is quite rocky, and has some really deep holes.


----------



## homerun

In earlier years, it always seemed to me that the best time to hit the rivers was a few days either side of April 12th. The last several years, the peak of the run has been a little earlier though but I've still been able to catch walleye into May.


----------



## Redhunter1012

homerun said:


> In earlier years, it always seemed to me that the best time to hit the rivers was a few days either side of April 12th. The last several years, the peak of the run has been a little earlier though but I've still been able to catch walleye into May.


This is spot on. So many factors determine the the length of the run. If the weather stays cool and the rain falls right, we can get a good push of fish that will make for great fishing into May.


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen

DenOhio said:


> My nephew and I may give it a go this year too. But after chatting with some buddies that go every year, I think I'm taking my smaller boat. I'm not sure of boat traffic and such so it will be a learning curve I'm sure. Still I think it will (maybe?) be better than the shoulder to shoulder event they have shared photos of. I sure would be open to ideas from any boaters. Am I better off in a small boat? Maybe not?


If you take a boat make sure your anchor is heavy enough to keep it in one place mushroom anchors will NOT HOLD.. Use a 15 pound river anchor or Navy style. Preferably with around 4 ft. Of chain. NEVER anchor off the stern.. Have enough horsepower to fight the current if you are fishing when the Maumee is up. These tips may save your life. I fished the river in my 16 ft. Lund with 50 hp. Make sure you have pfds.


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen

Jim Barger Sr said:


> RULE NUMBER ONE FOR BOATING THE MAUMEE RUN... NEVER, NEVER ANCHOR OFF THE BOW!!!


Jim you have to mean the stern. I have witnessed a boat capsize by anchoring off of stern


----------



## Ebremer

I'm gonna ask for a little input/advice here. My buddy and I have a 14 ft flatbottom with a 16hp longshaft surface drive motor we use for duck hunting that we were considering bringing up this year. In your guys' opinion, would this be an adequate boat and a powerful enough motor to handle the river? We are both quite experienced with boats and know what we're doing, but all that won't matter if our equipment isn't up to par to handle the river. With the two of us and decoys, equipment, guns, etc. it will push us along a calm river at probably 15 mph to give you a reference.


----------



## BFG

Ebremer said:


> I'm gonna ask for a little input/advice here. My buddy and I have a 14 ft flatbottom with a 16hp longshaft surface drive motor we use for duck hunting that we were considering bringing up this year. In your guys' opinion, would this be an adequate boat and a powerful enough motor to handle the river? We are both quite experienced with boats and know what we're doing, but all that won't matter if our equipment isn't up to par to handle the river. With the two of us and decoys, equipment, guns, etc. it will push us along a calm river at probably 15 mph to give you a reference.


I've seen guys in similar boats and they seemed to do just fine...BUT, you are the best determinant of what is safe for you and what is not. When the water is up, that current is cranking man. 

Another option for boaters is the Schroeders campground just downstream from Buttonwood Park. There is a daily fee to launch, but the section of the river is deep and you can stay out of the main current more easily than you can in places downstream. There is a user who posts here under the name "Anglermama" who I believe is the owner of the campground. She usually posts up during the run.

6 weeks or less give or take a week on either side...by then we'll see some 'eyes laying on the ground from a few die-hards.


----------



## DenOhio

normd said:


> There's plenty of resident walleye in the Maumee year round. I havent hit the run in over 20 years. After seeing a fist fight in a parking lot i said it's not worth dealing with the idiots.


Well, I'm getting a little to old to tussle these days with that said, I'm taking a slow approach to what and how I do things. I think I may be a somewhat spectator until things calm a bit. I have been provided with some great knowledge from lots of folks on here. I've learned things I wasn't knowledgeable enough to even ask.


----------



## Ebremer

BFG said:


> I've seen guys in similar boats and they seemed to do just fine...BUT, you are the best determinant of what is safe for you and what is not. When the water is up, that current is cranking man.
> 
> Another option for boaters is the Schroeders campground just downstream from Buttonwood Park. There is a daily fee to launch, but the section of the river is deep and you can stay out of the main current more easily than you can in places downstream. There is a user who posts here under the name "Anglermama" who I believe is the owner of the campground. She usually posts up during the run.
> 
> 6 weeks or less give or take a week on either side...by then we'll see some 'eyes laying on the ground from a few die-hards.


Thanks for the input. We've been fishing the run for a few years now and we've gotten tired of leaky waders and frozen toes. Not to mention you feel like you've been in a fight and your back is sore for days after standing in that current for 6 hours. We've seen some smaller boats go out and I figured it was up to the skill of the individual. I know sitting in a boat with a little buddie heater is gonna be the berries if it works out. As for an achor, we have a fluke style as well as a river style (like a mushroom but with three flukes). Which would be best? Should we go with both or something else entirely?


----------



## DenOhio

Ebremer said:


> Thanks for the input. We've been fishing the run for a few years now and we've gotten tired of leaky waders and frozen toes. Not to mention you feel like you've been in a fight and your back is sore for days after standing in that current for 6 hours. We've seen some smaller boats go out and I figured it was up to the skill of the individual. I know sitting in a boat with a little buddie heater is gonna be the berries if it works out. As for an achor, we have a fluke style as well as a river style (like a mushroom but with three flukes). Which would be best? Should we go with both or something else entirely?


What I have learned on here remembering I've not been there yet. Three flukes will not be retrieved and mushrooms are out. Flat metal that will grab the shale bottom but can still be retrieved. For me, I'm getting a short piece of rail road track as one knowledgeable guy shared with me.


----------



## beaver

My buddy who is a maumee veteran, uses a solid lead pyramid that weighs 60+ pounds.


----------



## Flathead76

beaver said:


> My buddy who is a maumee veteran, uses a solid lead pyramid that weighs 60+ pounds.


That's got to be fun to cast.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

laynhardwood said:


> This has got to be the worst advice I have ever seen on this site and if it's not the worst it's top 3.





KaGee said:


> Say what?


Geeze, when I posted this I was thinking about all the stories I've heard over the years of guys anchoring off the stern instead of the bow and I typed bow, wow hope anyone who read that listened to all the guys that corrected me


----------



## beaver

Flathead76 said:


> That's got to be fun to cast.


Haha you just have to remember to let go or else you'll go with it.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Jim Barger Sr said:


> Geeze, when I posted this I was thinking about all the stories I've heard over the years of guys anchoring off the stern instead of the bow and I typed bow, wow hope anyone who read that listened to all the guys that corrected me


Hey, YOU typed it. You can't blame other people for noticing! Plus there's an edit function so you can correct mistakes. 

As far as getting certain types of anchors to release in flowing water, if you have 2 guys in the boat the guy running the motor heads upstream while the bow guy retrieves anchor line. You gotta get right on top of it, or maybe slightly upstream, kind of like freeing a snagged lure. You can usually get them to cut loose. 

Of course if you're by yourself, you're pretty well screwed!


----------



## Redhunter1012

buckeyebowman said:


> Hey, YOU typed it. You can't blame other people for noticing! Plus there's an edit function so you can correct mistakes.


Take a breath man. He was apologizing, not blaming anyone. Honest mistake on his part.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Sorry. Hard to get inflection and tone of voice in print. Just like in my reply!


----------



## BFG

Ebremer said:


> Thanks for the input. We've been fishing the run for a few years now and we've gotten tired of leaky waders and frozen toes. Not to mention you feel like you've been in a fight and your back is sore for days after standing in that current for 6 hours. We've seen some smaller boats go out and I figured it was up to the skill of the individual. I know sitting in a boat with a little buddie heater is gonna be the berries if it works out. As for an achor, we have a fluke style as well as a river style (like a mushroom but with three flukes). Which would be best? Should we go with both or something else entirely?


I had a 30# "river style" anchor from Gander Mountain that I used for a long time. On most days, it held just fine. You have to put out enough rode though...that's equally as important. 

I've always maintained that if I had 30# of anchor and 30' of rode and I couldn't hold, I needed to fish another section of the river. Lots and lots of walleyes are caught below Orleans park where the river is a lot wider and the current is significantly slower.


----------



## tcbridges

BFG said:


> Most launch boats at the Maple Street launch on the Perrysburg side. Do yourself a favor and drive to it first, and then watch the path that most take upstream. Some go behind Audobon island (deep channel back there) but some go right up the gut (depends on water level). Trust me..you need to watch some boats go upstream before trying it yourself. Boats can really only make it up to Schroeders campground. Beyond that...no way. 99% of the boats that fish the river launch at either Maple Street or at Orleans park. Maple Street has much deeper water and a dock, whereas Orleans will require waders, and that water is very shallow there, and it pretty much sucks for launching a boat bigger than 14'.
> 
> I can't express to you how important it is to have your safety equipment in order for the river. A lot of anchor (i.e. 30# +) and adequate rode to go along with it. The current is strong and swift in many spots (bottlenecks) and you really have to be careful. It used to be that boating was the way to go for the river to get away from the crowds, but now that isn't true. There are more boats in the river now than I can ever remember, and being honest they create just as much of a clusterbomb with one another as do the wader fisherman. Sure, it is more comfortable, but the best times I have had fishing from the boat is when the water was high, and the wader fisherman access was limited to a few places downstream.
> 
> As far as "marking schools of fish in holes" I think some clarification is in order. You will be fishing in water that is less than 5' deep. A "hole" might only be the size of your living room. Most areas that are fished are more like 2-4' deep. When the run is going strong, there will be fish everywhere in the river. Fast water, holes, gravel bars, etc. etc. Having said that, the likelihood of you getting to fish exactly where you want to fish will be predicated on just how much effort you are willing to put into securing that spot. I've sat in my boat for 2 hours before legal fishing time on tournament day. Was it worth it? Yep. Would I do it every time? No way, because no matter what you try to do, there will be others that do everything they can to screw you up. Most of the time it is out of ignorance, other times it is just because they believe they can do what they want, and who is going to stop them?
> 
> In the time I have fished the river, the best places I have found to consistently encounter fish have been in the tail-out sections after a set of rapids. Sure, you'll see guys pulling fish out of the heavy water running through big boulders, but those aren't the fish that I am targeting, and adding to that you lose a heck of a lot of tackle fishing them. As the years go by, I find myself fishing the river less and less during the prime time (typically March 20th-April 15th) and more-so later in April and early May.
> 
> Keeping everything in perspective here...if you have a boat big enough to fish the lake, don't mess with the river. You'll catch more fish consistently on the lake, and that's a fact. Don't let anyone fool you.....limits out of the river are NOT an everyday occurrence and those that do get a limit most days are busting their butts to do so and putting in a ton of time.
> 
> Good luck. Won't be long now.


----------



## odell daniel

DenOhio said:


> Thanks, I'm kinda a boat guy first! It's why I have a couple much to my wife's displeasure taking up space. Several lakes locally have a 9.9 limited hp. I tired the 9.9 addition to my big boat and I know folks like that but not for me. Travel time on those low hp lakes is really bad. Now it's fine once you arrive but don't try running around to much. I'm thinking I'll just bring my bigger boat and learn my way around. Maybe stay a week or so and see what all the hoopla is about. Thanks for your input!


sorry I didn't mean i take my boat to fremont, a few guys do but I fish from the bank during the run. when the water is down its too shallow and when it is hi it hides the big boulders that will destroy your lower unit. I do good from the bank,try north of the north bridge.


----------



## tcbridges

Wanted to ask you advise I have never fished maumee and want to I have a 18.8 Larson with a 150 hp & a 9.9. I would feel better knowing I am ok in the river and for that said was thinking to start out at the mouth at first and work my way towards Blue Grass island. Whats your thought on the walleye fishing at the mouth when the run is on. Or where would you start at and what launch down river would you use.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## odell daniel

KaGee said:


> Alright fellas, you guys made the point that's why i have let it ride this far. Let's all move back to discissing the 2017 run.
> 
> Here's a point of discussion... fish are behind their westerly migration if the good guys in LE forum are right in their assessments. Will the run be delayed or will they make up for lost time?


april 1 they will be there.


----------



## tcbridges

DenOhio said:


> I was thinking of perhaps launching the boat and scoping out the river prior to the start of the fishing but maybe that's not something you can do? I have no idea of boat ramps or the distance from them to the available fishing spots. Having some idea of what the heck I'm in store for would for sure be beneficial. Maybe my small boat won't have enough juice with a 9.9hp to overcome the currents? I really did not want to put my bigger boat in there. I know the area is policed heavily and from what I hear from friends is the fines are stiff. I don't need to be paying fines and crap. I'm more afraid of performing some dumb thing I'm not aware of and get some big fine. As for fish numbers I only want to get a couple for me to eat so I won't have issues with that. The big part of me doing it is to watch the all the folks as well as catching a few. I assume the boats anchor in those currents? I'm assuming maybe wrong that they do? I have several type anchors but now I wonder if they are large enough to hold?


What kind of fines would you be up against and you not aloud bigger than a 9.9 I was going to sue my 150 on my boat and then the 9.9 af needed


----------



## tcbridges

homerun said:


> This is one of the best pieces of advice. I have caught walleye into late May on the Maumee and mid May on the Sandusky without the heavy pressure and stress of the combat fishing.


Can you give me an Idea where to start at in Sundusky in the early season and what launch would you use there


----------



## tcbridges

midoh39 said:


> What I've learned over the years and especially the last 4 years is that it can be very fun and very frustrating. As BFG said limits won't happen every day but when you find areas that regularly hold fish, you will have a great experience. I have only waded during the run and I can tell that the volume of fishermen has gone up. I used to be able to find a spot right before or after sunrise. Last year my buddy and I had to get there way before sunrise to get to our good spots. I might make the drive from Indy once or twice to fish with my buddy. I wish I had a boat, shoulder room was lacking for much of last year.


I agree with the shoulder to shoulder fishing I hate it . Used to do that years ago up Elk Creek and Walnut in Pa. I was thinking it would be ok to go there get a room and fish mid day and evening maybe the line up wouldn't be as bad????


----------



## tcbridges

linebacker43 said:


> I couldn't agree more. I started off as a wader years ago. Was finally able to get a boat and use it on the river. Now like stated, the boat fishing is just as bad IMO then shoulder to shoulder combat fishing. We go to the lake now and dont mess with the river. It all depends on how much you want to put up with. I would rather drift, relax, and catch fish!


Me too! can you anvise me of where to start. I have a nice 18.5 Larson to use there.Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## tcbridges

BFG said:


> I had a 30# "river style" anchor from Gander Mountain that I used for a long time. On most days, it held just fine. You have to put out enough rode though...that's equally as important.
> 
> I've always maintained that if I had 30# of anchor and 30' of rode and I couldn't hold, I needed to fish another section of the river. Lots and lots of walleyes are caught below Orleans park where the river is a lot wider and the current is significantly slower.


Would you launch from where the water treatment plant is or is there a better place?


----------



## DenOhio

tcbridges said:


> What kind of fines would you be up against and you not aloud bigger than a 9.9 I was going to sue my 150 on my boat and then the 9.9 af needed


Well locally they take your boat! I've seen them do it. What happens that I'm unsure of. I'm sure substantial fines follow. Not sure how long they keep the boat either.


----------



## DenOhio

DenOhio said:


> Well locally they take your boat! I've seen them do it. What happens that I'm unsure of. I'm sure substantial fines follow. Not sure how long they keep the boat either.


But that's here up there not sure of limits?


----------



## tcbridges

DenOhio said:


> But that's here up there not sure of limits?


Maumee is a river and I don't think there is a hp limit. The only reason to be fined would be if your boat did not have its fish comm stickers or boat safety equipment and you where doing some thing stupid. Or you didn't have a Ohio fishing lic. or you where over the limit on fish in your boat when you hit shore


----------



## DenOhio

odell daniel said:


> sorry I didn't mean i take my boat to fremont, a few guys do but I fish from the bank during the run. when the water is down its too shallow and when it is hi it hides the big boulders that will destroy your lower unit. I do good from the bank,try north of the north bridge.


Thank you


----------



## bustedrod

shoot if you have a 19.5 just head to the reefs or isle and jig fish, run sticks, not worth the river madness,


----------



## tcbridges

It has a everude 150HP & a 9.9 but I am totally lost when it comes to fishing over there. I am from Butler, Pa and all my fishing has been out of Presque Bay into Erie. I was told to head that way and go out from Vermilion,Oh launch and head towards the islands. But would love all the help I can get to start in the right areas over there It is nice to Google map the areas a little bit in the winter. But its a big lake.


----------



## tcbridges

If I launch at Vermilion or Huron has a big launch area and a couple fair priced motels also Want to get to the reefs can anyone help me locate the reefs. Maybe a Lat & Lan to look at on google earth or any locations to get me started. Thanks Fish-On


----------



## Gills63

Some of us can help, but the lake Erie section is where to go if you want additional help. I go west of Port Clinton, but I don't do much spring jigging.


----------



## dcool

tcbridges said:


> If I launch at Vermilion or Huron has a big launch area and a couple fair priced motels also Want to get to the reefs can anyone help me locate the reefs. Maybe a Lat & Lan to look at on google earth or any locations to get me started. Thanks Fish-On


If you launch at Vermillion or Huron you are going to have a long run to get to the reefs. You would be better going to the Port Clinton area for jig fishing the reefs.


----------



## tcbridges

Where are the good size boat launches around Port Clinton. Are the reefs you would jig around South Bass Island and around Kelley island.


----------



## Carpn

In early to mid april go to Turtle creek marina or wild wings . Go out the channel and when ya hit 10-12 fow kill the motor and start jigging . You can usually get you limit within 2 miles of either of those ramps . Research the Jig bite in prior yrs posts and you'll be good to go .


----------



## Carpn

Or launch from Catawba ( get there early ) and go fish near the can line somewhere pulling cranks behind planer boards . If you haven't experienced it you'll probably catch the biggest walleye of your life .


----------



## BFG

tcbridges said:


> Would you launch from where the water treatment plant is or is there a better place?


Don't put your boat in the river. It's too big, not to mention the motors alone would cost a mint to replace. 

Let the internet be your friend. Do a search for "Lake Erie Reef Complex" and follow that up with another one "Jig Fishing Lake Erie Walleyes." You should find enough information in those two clicks to put you right in the middle of that action this spring.


----------



## odell daniel

tcbridges said:


> What kind of fines would you be up against and you not aloud bigger than a 9.9 I was going to sue my 150 on my boat and then the 9.9 af needed[/QU


----------



## odell daniel

tcbridges said:


> Where are the good size boat launches around Port Clinton. Are the reefs you would jig around South Bass Island and around Kelley island.


if you want to fish the reefs drive all the way over to the davis besse power plant, you cant miss it just follow rt. 2, there are a few ramps over there and the happy hooker bait shop. Its about 2 mile run to the reefs from there. or catawba but its usually a madhouse.


----------



## odell daniel

tcbridges said:


> Can you give me an Idea where to start at in Sundusky in the early season and what launch would you use there


I have an 18' deep v and I wont use my boat at Fremont"the Sandusky" when the water is up it hides the boulders and when its down it's pretty shallow. descent bank fishing you don't have to wade to get to a good spot


----------



## tcbridges

Gills63 said:


> Some of us can help, but the lake Erie section is where to go if you want additional help. I go west of Port Clinton, but I don't do much spring jigging.


Is there a reason you go west of Port Clinton all the time


----------



## tcbridges

BFG said:


> Don't put your boat in the river. It's too big, not to mention the motors alone would cost a mint to replace.
> 
> Let the internet be your friend. Do a search for "Lake Erie Reef Complex" and follow that up with another one "Jig Fishing Lake Erie Walleyes." You should find enough information in those two clicks to put you right in the middle of that action this spring.


Thank for all the help and I will put it to good work. Lessons are always learned first so no mistake are made. Fish-On


----------



## Gills63

tcbridges said:


> Is there a reason you go west of Port Clinton all the time


Basically because that's where everybody I know docks their boats. I was also always under the assumption that area was ground zero for spring walleyes.


----------



## tcbridges

BFG said:


> Don't put your boat in the river. It's too big, not to mention the motors alone would cost a mint to replace.
> 
> Let the internet be your friend. Do a search for "Lake Erie Reef Complex" and follow that up with another one "Jig Fishing Lake Erie Walleyes." You should find enough information in those two clicks to put you right in the middle of that action this spring.


Thanks you for the advise. I will not put my boat in there then. I will go out at the mouth in open water then. I know nothing about fishing over there and hever have. I have only fished out of the nut in Pa. I love perch fishing and " Eating them" And I like jigging and drifting for eyes. Fish-On


----------



## tcbridges

Whats the fishing like around Johnson Island and Sandusky at the mouth out and up towords Kelley Island


----------



## TopCat

There are already stories being done about the possibility of an early start to the run. http://www.13abc.com/content/news/W...-normal-now-is-time-to-prepare-412838803.html


----------



## KaGee

"said Maumee Bait and Tackle owner Mario Campos"

I stopped reading after that.


----------



## afranko22

KaGee said:


> "said Maumee Bait and Tackle owner Mario Campos"
> 
> I stopped reading after that.


Yeah, the new owners of Maumee Bait and Tackle are after one thing, money.

Had a bad experience with the new owners being d*cks last fall, I'll never go back. Jann's has comparable equipment without the hassle of crappy service.


----------



## keithjpoole

We fish the Maumee run every year. Water is definitely shallow in places and wouldn't put any boat you care about in. The boat ramps are very flat and are sometimes a pain getting my 16' aluminum boat off the trailer.


----------



## Gern186

"Some walleye spawn on the reefs"

Yea...just a few


----------



## BFG

I remember the lack of a winter and 80 degree days in March back in 2012? River run sucked that year...know why? They all came at once. 5 good days and that was it.


----------



## Flathead76

KaGee said:


> "said Maumee Bait and Tackle owner Mario Campos"
> 
> I stopped reading after that.


Exactly!


----------



## walleye28

afranko22 said:


> Yeah, the new owners of Maumee Bait and Tackle are after one thing, money.
> 
> Had a bad experience with the new owners being d*cks last fall, I'll never go back. Jann's has comparable equipment without the hassle of crappy service.


Great place, got me into lure making. Just wish they had more variety on bucktails. I'll be heading there to get some small hugs for when the white bass come in. I have lived in Ohio my whole life but have never attempted the walleye run, when do the crowds typically die? I'd wanna try the floating jig technique without the combat fishing.


----------



## Redhunter1012

afranko22 said:


> Yeah, the new owners of Maumee Bait and Tackle are after one thing, money.
> 
> Had a bad experience with the new owners being d*cks last fall, I'll never go back. Jann's has comparable equipment without the hassle of crappy service.


I haven't bought floaters there for years, but I seen the crap they are selling now for a ridiculous price. Their hooks on the floaters are cheap as hell. Honestly, somebody could make a crap load of money by opening another baitshop around there. That large of a demand for equipment and terminal tackle, and there"s basically one shop to get it at minus the vendors


----------



## KaGee

Alright, I didn't mean for this to be about the bait shop. I simply pointed out who was commenting and there just might be ulterior selfish motives behind it. So, back on topic please. Thank you!


----------



## afranko22

True but a bait shop should be the first stop for information about a new location; I enjoy fishing places I've never been before. OP said they were new to the walleye run.


----------



## walleye28

Supposed to have warm weather Friday though Sunday


----------



## Ebremer

walleye28 said:


> Supposed to have warm weather Friday though Sunday


Sounds like warm weather Friday through Tuesday. At least for us down here around the Columbus area. I'm still waiting until the middle of March probably. Unless a barn burning report comes in. 2hr and 45min drive is to much to go up this early for me.


----------



## afranko22

I'm planning on going out Saturday morning. Thinking about starting at Sidecut and working my way down the river. The water forecast looks rather low and slow.


----------



## BFG

Need a 55 degree rain to make any progress. All the run off is cold and we haven't been over 40 yet this week. It's waaaaaay early yet guys and gals. Even in the year when we had no winter (like 2012?) we still didn't catch any until around March 10th, and we had 80 degree days at the end of March that year. I've fished in February a lot of times over the last 30 years and I have never caught a legal walleye. 

Nevertheless...it's going to feel really nice outside this weekend. Good luck if you go, and remember 38 degree water is no joke.


----------



## afranko22

I think it will be a beautiful morning. I'll take the rod and wear waders but I may not cast. I like to walk along and see where the high-water holes are and collect lead sinkers. Picture of one of my low-water explorations last fall.


----------



## homerun

afranko22 said:


> I think it will be a beautiful morning. I'll take the rod and wear waders but I may not cast. I like to walk along and see where the high-water holes are and collect lead sinkers. Picture of one of my low-water explorations last fall.


I know that area, the top of Sidecut. If you find any lead there, it's mine.


----------



## Ebremer

With water that low you could find enough tackle to pay a mortgage off.


----------



## walleye28

Might be a couple of my jigs over there as well


----------



## afranko22

Fished yesterday, saw a few caught. Drove by today and saw maybe 2 dozen fishing.


----------



## 9Left

Fish are being caught Jerome Road ... you better stay home BFG .. because it's "waaaay too early"..... lol...smh


----------



## beaver

Fish are being caught, but I wouldn't call it a run yet. A friend of mine hit it pretty hard (I've never met a more dedicated outdoorsman ) yesterday and ended up with one little Jack and a ton of suckers.


----------



## BFG

9Left said:


> Fish are being caught Jerome Road ... you better stay home BFG .. because it's "waaaay too early"..... lol...smh


It is way too early. I'll stand by my comment. I sat and watched a half dozen guys fish for about 20 minutes on Saturday. They were in a good spot. They caught nothing, and had nothing on their stringers.


----------



## Northern Reb

I know the special regs go into effect on March 1st for both rivers. Is it legal to fish after sunset up until that point?


----------



## afranko22

Northern Reb said:


> I know the special regs go into effect on March 1st for both rivers. Is it legal to fish after sunset up until that point?


I would be careful with that, especially with MetroParks closing at dark.


----------



## KaGee

BFG said:


> It is way too early. I'll stand by my comment. I sat and watched a half dozen guys fish for about 20 minutes on Saturday. They were in a good spot. They caught nothing, and had nothing on their stringers.


My money is on you bro. 

Never understand why out of towners think they know more than the born and raised locals. What do I know.


----------



## KaGee

9Left said:


> Fish are being caught Jerome Road ... you better stay home BFG .. because it's "waaaay too early"..... lol...smh


There is plenty of resident fish there.

Crossed over the Maumee Perrysburg bridge several times over the weekend and saw empty handed fisherman walking back to their cars each time.


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen

Northern Reb said:


> I know the special regs go into effect on March 1st for both rivers. Is it legal to fish after sunset up until that point?


Yes. Till March first


----------



## Redhunter1012

I'll be up Thursday to wet a line. Last year near the end of the run I had a small leak in the crotch of the waders. I'd like to find it and patch it. Maybe run into one of those wayward early eyes


----------



## Flathead76

9Left said:


> Fish are being caught Jerome Road ... you better stay home BFG .. because it's "waaaay too early"..... lol...smh


There are resident fish that live in that river year round. Every February a few resident fish get caught and the local tackle shop dupes the out of towners into thinking that the run is slowly starting. They make almost all of thier money in a two month period from fisherman who do not live around there.


----------



## jray

Now come on you can admit with 43 degree water flowing into a 36 degree lake there are certainly fish coming up from the lake. No it will not be shoulder to shoulder with every other guy having a limit on the stringer but people will catch limits by later this week. I'll be heading to the Sandusky and imo the very start of the run is an excellent chance at the fish of a lifetime. Also something interesting occurred to me. On the inland lakes many of us are throwing stick baits and out on erie everyone is dragging p10s. Hook restrictions come in march 1. Hmmmm


----------



## jray

Flathead76 said:


> There are resident fish that live in that river year round. Every February a few resident fish get caught and the local tackle shop dupes the out of towners into thinking that the run is slowly starting. They make almost all of thier money in a two month period from fisherman who do not live around there.


Resident fish traveling fish I call them fried fish. I venture to say they taste the same I'll let you guys know lol


----------



## 9Left

yup... your right... it must be jyst a few resident fish and that's it... it's not like we've had several days of temperatures in the 60s and The water is actually warmed up enough for fish to start coming up the river...


----------



## tcbridges

Have to ask does anyone know how to get info on the Lake Michigan Jig fishing reports out of the Trenton area. The action usually starts up there before Maumee doesn't it?


----------



## afranko22

tcbridges said:


> Have to ask does anyone know how to get info on the Lake Michigan Jig fishing reports out of the Trenton area. The action usually starts up there before Maumee doesn't it?


I use the Ohub app on my phone. Michigan sportsman > Michigan fishing > warm water species> lake Erie & Detroit river.

Haven't checked how they are doing lately but some info there


----------



## BFG

IF I were to try this week, it would be in the Sandusky river. You'll probably only need a 1/8 oz. jig because it is so low. There is more that plays into the walleye coming up the rivers than water temperature, but to each his or her own. 

70 degrees and thunderstorms Friday is going to raise the temp of the river water significantly. Perhaps a push of fish will come up, but I still maintain that in 2012 when we had no winter, there were very few fish that were caught before March 10th. I fished 5 times from February 20th-March 6th. I caught one legal walleye (17" fish) and a bunch of suckers. The water was 40 degrees on the first trip, and 49 degrees on the 5th trip. Aren't those ideal conditions? There should have been fish there, right? The water temperature was perfect! But they weren't there, and quite honestly that year sucked, because after the purging deluge in March, they all came (and went) at once. Five days of heavy stringers and then POOF! Gone...with 82 degree days by the end of the month and algae on the bottom (and white bass) by April 15th. 

I would much prefer the fish show up like they do about 95% of the time, and that is around March 10th or thereabouts, with limits coming by St. Patrick's Day, and the run peaking about two weeks after that, but still good enough numbers to keep me interested until around May 10th. 

I'm not saying it can't, or won't happen. What I am saying is that I don't want it to happen right now because the conditions are not right for a successful spawn. Why? We will undoubtedly have the annual "flushing" of the river that occurs whereby Fort Wayne and everywhere West gets 3-6" of rain in a very short time, sending the river up to 587' and beyond. In most years, this is a GREAT thing as it purges the river of trash, logs, debris, etc. etc. Once it starts to recede, the fish come up en masse. As the water continues to drop (and warm) the spawning conditions improve, and we get a good spawn in the river. 

IMO, the number of fish in the rivers pales in comparison to what it was prior to 2012. It's not the same, and honestly speaking it's not even close. We fished ideal conditions last year on many occasions and were unsuccessful for the most part. Sure, there were guys who did well when the water got high for a week, but other than that...I saw a heck of a lot of empty stringers coming off the island last year. 

And yes, I know there are fisherman that are better at this than I am, and I tip my cap to them and their outside-in fish catching abilities. Good luck to you all, and be careful when you go down there because no matter what 40 degree water is still damn cold. 

And Redhunter.....don't lose a nut finding that leak, and if Buttonwood ain't broke, stay over there.


----------



## tcbridges

BFG, thanks for all the good info it will really be helpful. I live over near Butler, Pa and will go to Sandusky come spring. My problem is I fish on my 19ft Larson by my self and don't like the mad crowed at the Launch and don't know any that wouldn't be nuts that time of year. When I go out over this way in Erie at Walnut I usually go out in late afternoon go the morning rush to get out is over.


----------



## crittergitter

Redhunter1012 said:


> I'll be up Thursday to wet a line. Last year near the end of the run I had a small leak in the crotch of the waders. I'd like to find it and patch it. Maybe run into one of those wayward early eyes


Getem Red!! I'd guess someone snagged your waders. That's always fun!! lol


----------



## tmorrow

After the next good rain we will all know what time it is!


----------



## Gills63

In my experience, regardless of the weather the run picks up at the same time every year. This includes years with no winter and years we ice fish into March. The temps. are going to drop again. Fish if you want now, always a good time to test out your gear and knock the cobwebs off the casting arm. Ive just sworn off letting cabin fever dictate when I make my first try for the year.


----------



## jray

Gills63 said:


> In my experience, regardless of the weather the run picks up at the same time every year. This includes years with no winter and years we ice fish into March. The temps. are going to drop again. Fish if you want now, always a good time to test out your gear and knock the cobwebs off the casting arm. Ive just sworn off letting cabin fever dictate when I make my first try for the year.


No cabin fever here been wackin saugeye all year long. High winds will make inland lakes a mess Saturday and with this warm rain that's enough for me to take a swing. Time will tell!


----------



## Redhunter1012

BFG said:


> And Redhunter.....don't lose a nut finding that leak, and if Buttonwood ain't broke, stay over there.


Haha, thanks Buddy. I have no expectations of catching any warreye tomorrow, but what a beautiful day to break the rust


----------



## 9Left

don't be so quick to dismiss your chances because of people not knowing what they are talking about red... Fish are being caught from every access area right now, and they are catching limits of fish .


----------



## beaver

What's the limit on suckers?


----------



## KaGee

beaver said:


> What's the limit on suckers?


----------



## 9Left

funny... why is it so hard for you people to believe that that walleyeare in fact the river and being caught?


----------



## Redhunter1012

I fished for a couple hours today. Caught a handful of suckers and lost an eye about 15 feet short of my buddy netting him. There were more being caught from Jerome road. Heard of a few being caught at the island. I will wait til we get the next rains to head up. Was nice to get out and check the gear.

I am skeptical of 6 fish limits being caught. While possible, someone must have them tied up in a small hole to get 6, IMO


----------



## 9Left

yes thats very true red... not everyone is catching six fish limits .. but the fish are definitely starting to come up the river from the lake.


----------



## sickle

Thanks for the report Red. I was contemplating going out after work today before the storms hit, but I think I'll wait another week or two. Normally pulling limits by St. Patrick's day - it won't be long...


----------



## BFG

Nice fishing Red...hope you enjoyed your time out there. I have a friend fishing this morning...should have a report by 10:00 or so.


----------



## Nick DeWald

Hey guys! Got on OGF last year, did not really contribute much, but want to change that this year! I figured I would share some of my insights with you guys and I think they could help. I come from a lake in northeast Indiana that has a lot of walleyes, and have fished the walleye run there for 8 years now since I have been 11. I have found it absolutely amazing what I have learned. We keep track of the water temperature and number of fish caught every day we fish every spring. In summary, what I have learned is that water temperature creates only about 30-40% of the pull to get walleyes to spawn, the other 60-70% comes from day length. It's funny you mention 2012, that year is the year that showed a lot to us. As you all know, it got warm very early, however, in spotlighting every night on our gravel beach when the water was 40-49 degrees and fishing also, from the first week of February when the water got to 40 degrees, until the end of the month when it was 49, we rarely saw or caught fish and when we did, they were not milting. There was virtually no action until the late first-second weeks of march, when the water was above 55 degrees. Literally when the peak walleye spawn occurred, there were bass on beds when we would spotlight the beach at night. The inverse was also true in 2015, when we had very late ice, as soon as the ice came off on march 18th, fish started moving up, and to our data, our most productive time where we saw the most spawning activity was during a period where the surface water temp never topped 43 degrees. And there was no more activity when the water reached 45 degrees. I would argue that water temperature plays a role in their desire to spawn, but something about that time frame and length of day gets them going. Kind of similar to the rut, no matter the weather, they are always going to peak breed the end of that first week of November.


----------



## Northern Reb

I tried Buttonwood area last evening with no luck. We need the rain that is forecast for today.


----------



## sickle

Nick DeWald said:


> Hey guys! Got on OGF last year, did not really contribute much, but want to change that this year! I figured I would share some of my insights with you guys and I think they could help. I come from a lake in northeast Indiana that has a lot of walleyes, and have fished the walleye run there for 8 years now since I have been 11. I have found it absolutely amazing what I have learned. We keep track of the water temperature and number of fish caught every day we fish every spring. In summary, what I have learned is that water temperature creates only about 30-40% of the pull to get walleyes to spawn, the other 60-70% comes from day length. It's funny you mention 2012, that year is the year that showed a lot to us. As you all know, it got warm very early, however, in spotlighting every night on our gravel beach when the water was 40-49 degrees and fishing also, from the first week of February when the water got to 40 degrees, until the end of the month when it was 49, we rarely saw or caught fish and when we did, they were not milting. There was virtually no action until the late first-second weeks of march, when the water was above 55 degrees. Literally when the peak walleye spawn occurred, there were bass on beds when we would spotlight the beach at night. The inverse was also true in 2015, when we had very late ice, as soon as the ice came off on march 18th, fish started moving up, and to our data, our most productive time where we saw the most spawning activity was during a period where the surface water temp never topped 43 degrees. And there was no more activity when the water reached 45 degrees. I would argue that water temperature plays a role in their desire to spawn, but something about that time frame and length of day gets them going. Kind of similar to the rut, no matter the weather, they are always going to peak breed the end of that first week of November.


Those are some interesting observations Nick! I know guys who fish the river almost daily once the run starts, and they keep a daily journal of where they fish, the water temp, barometer, weather, etc. It is no surprise that they are very successful. They know exactly where the fish SHOULD be at every water level. Once I hear from these people that they are catching fish, that's when I know it's time to head down. For the people that are saying then run is on, yes, there are some fish in the river. If you want to go down and fish for 4-5 hours to bring home 1 walleye, have at it. I will continue to work on my "honey do" list, so I am free once the fishing heat up...


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

I am going down now to knock the webs off the gear. Maybe get lucky and floss one with this storm front.


----------



## HappySnag

Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow said:


> I am going down now to knock the webs off the gear. Maybe get lucky and floss one with this storm front.


I believe the date is set,when the eyes is going to spawn in first 10 month of developing ther eggs,it could shift in weeks,last 2 moth off developing the eggs can shift there spawning only few days.why they spawn 2 month?
it depend on age of fish ,health,food and condition off water fist 10 month.
the first fish spawn march 1. and the last fish spawn may 1.
the first fish is developing eggs 2 month ahead of last fish spawning.
that doe's not mean the bouth fish can not spawn next year at same day,
the first fish spawning can have ruff condition,with food water quality,than she develop the eggs slower then the last fish spawning,and when she had perfect food,water condition she develop her eggs faster and they ca spawn at same day.
I believe the fish is programed to develop the eggs in 12 month and spawn.
if she did not developed her eggs in time,she is not spawning,she absorb the egg's.
the nature block her option to develop the eggs ,extention for next 3 month,if the option was there the eye cycle would shift by 3 month for next year.
nature ptogram the eyes and there spawning is from march 1. to may 1.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I'm a fan of this colder weather. We really don't need the water warming too quick. For a terrific run, ideally we would like to see cooler temps with a couple cold snaps, and timely rains that keep the river between 581' and 585'. In that scenario, the runs of fish will stretch out over a 6 week period and keep a healthy number of fish in the river from say, March 10th through the first week of May. While this warmer weather is nice for us, not the most ideal for a prolonged, solid run


----------



## HappySnag

Redhunter1012 said:


> I'm a fan of this colder weather. We really don't need the water warming too quick. For a terrific run, ideally we would like to see cooler temps with a couple cold snaps, and timely rains that keep the river between 581' and 585'. In that scenario, the runs of fish will stretch out over a 6 week period and keep a healthy number of fish in the river from say, March 10th through the first week of May. While this warmer weather is nice for us, not the most ideal for a prolonged, solid run


I never get any females after 1 may,i pick few males to may 10,one or 2 a day,the suckers come in heavy and white bass.the eyes chase the bass lure,twister tail.


----------



## Redhunter1012

HappySnag said:


> I never get any females after 1 may,i pick few males to may 10,one or 2 a day,the suckers come in heavy and white bass.the eyes chase the bass lure,twister tail.


I do on occasion. But it's usually in those years I described above. I believe it was 2013 when we were getting 6 fish limits for a couple weeks into may and still releasing loaded females. That was nice, having the river basically to yourself and getting between 3-6 walleye over a 4-5 hour period, on top of endless other fish


----------



## FISHER OF MEN

Was at Maumee Tackle last Thursday to see their selection of reels/prices and listen to any "buzz" regarding fishing the river. Appears the newer owners are offering good prices and selection. Though, there were not a lot of people in the store while there, most were not familiar with the area and the owner and employee(s) providied information as to how and recommended areas where to fish. Unfortunately, I didn't see anyone posing with their catch. Soon, my friends...soon!!!


----------



## anglermama

I agree, it is still too early! I am hesitant about opening on the 10th, but all of cabin fever calls I have been getting tells me its probably in my best interest. I do want to add, in 2012, the biggest reason that there was only one big push of fish and then it was difficult, was because it was a dry spring! Couldn't buy a rain drop. Not that the fish didn't run, but it wasn't in big pushes you see after a good rain, and the river crests. They sorta trickled in. You really had to forget what you thought you knew about the run to be successful, and it wasn't very easy. 




BFG said:


> IF I were to try this week, it would be in the Sandusky river. You'll probably only need a 1/8 oz. jig because it is so low. There is more that plays into the walleye coming up the rivers than water temperature, but to each his or her own.
> 
> 70 degrees and thunderstorms Friday is going to raise the temp of the river water significantly. Perhaps a push of fish will come up, but I still maintain that in 2012 when we had no winter, there were very few fish that were caught before March 10th. I fished 5 times from February 20th-March 6th. I caught one legal walleye (17" fish) and a bunch of suckers. The water was 40 degrees on the first trip, and 49 degrees on the 5th trip. Aren't those ideal conditions? There should have been fish there, right? The water temperature was perfect! But they weren't there, and quite honestly that year sucked, because after the purging deluge in March, they all came (and went) at once. Five days of heavy stringers and then POOF! Gone...with 82 degree days by the end of the month and algae on the bottom (and white bass) by April 15th.
> 
> I would much prefer the fish show up like they do about 95% of the time, and that is around March 10th or thereabouts, with limits coming by St. Patrick's Day, and the run peaking about two weeks after that, but still good enough numbers to keep me interested until around May 10th.
> 
> I'm not saying it can't, or won't happen. What I am saying is that I don't want it to happen right now because the conditions are not right for a successful spawn. Why? We will undoubtedly have the annual "flushing" of the river that occurs whereby Fort Wayne and everywhere West gets 3-6" of rain in a very short time, sending the river up to 587' and beyond. In most years, this is a GREAT thing as it purges the river of trash, logs, debris, etc. etc. Once it starts to recede, the fish come up en masse. As the water continues to drop (and warm) the spawning conditions improve, and we get a good spawn in the river.
> 
> IMO, the number of fish in the rivers pales in comparison to what it was prior to 2012. It's not the same, and honestly speaking it's not even close. We fished ideal conditions last year on many occasions and were unsuccessful for the most part. Sure, there were guys who did well when the water got high for a week, but other than that...I saw a heck of a lot of empty stringers coming off the island last year.
> 
> And yes, I know there are fisherman that are better at this than I am, and I tip my cap to them and their outside-in fish catching abilities. Good luck to you all, and be careful when you go down there because no matter what 40 degree water is still damn cold.
> 
> And Redhunter.....don't lose a nut finding that leak, and if Buttonwood ain't broke, stay over there.


----------



## Dr. Walleye

I went to the Maumee River yesterday and didn't see anyone on either side catch anything...including myself.


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

I managed to get down for an or hour so yesterday afternoon. I ventured to BG and didn't bump a fish.


----------



## Eyehunter_18

Fished Sandusky for two hours snagged 1 sucker did not see any fish caught .... better days ahead of us


----------



## Saugeyefisher

All this talk of cabin fever? What is cabin fever?


----------



## baitguy

Saugeyefisher said:


> All this talk of cabin fever? What is cabin fever?


are you serious or are you just yankin my chain ???


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Saugeyefisher said:


> All this talk of cabin fever? What is cabin fever?


It's the way bass guys act in February. Lol.


----------



## odell daniel

cabin fever is another way of saying "fair weather", I have caught at least 50 fish in the last 3 months. just gotta go after winter fish.


----------



## BFG

Ahh but Odell....did you catch them in the Maumee River?


----------



## KaGee

After today won't be much river left!


----------



## BFG

Did you see the satellite photo of the western basin? EGADS................


----------



## Ebremer

BFG said:


> Did you see the satellite photo of the western basin? EGADS................


Where can you find these images?


----------



## BFG

Do a Google search for "Lake Erie Modis"


----------



## Ebremer

Thank you sir


----------



## KaGee

Didn't get close to the river yesterday, but I wondered how bad it got blowed out?


----------



## odell daniel

BFG said:


> Ahh but Odell....did you catch them in the Maumee River?


no I have been fishing for saugeye and crappie. it takes some real cold to shut them down.


----------



## KaGee

odell daniel said:


> no I have been fishing for saugeye and crappie. it takes some real cold to shut them down.


Posting false reports, not cool. Please clarify in the future.


----------



## Carpn

I don't fish the river . My dad and mom drove up and fished Thursday afternoon and Fri morning . My dad got 2 Friday morning .


----------



## beaver

I'm going up at the end of March I think. If they're still biting great, if not that's fine too. Just getting out for a birthday gift to myself. They asked what I wanted them to do for my birthday dinner this year and I said let me have a day that my phone doesn't ring. Lol


----------



## Grade71

Any advice for an old guy who has moved to Ohio from the east coast? I've just recently learned fly fishing, so I've got waders. The walleye run sounds like a lot of fun, but I have NO idea what I'm doing. I was able to use Orvis and Madison River Outfitters to learn fly fishing 101. I'm still nothing but a newbie, but I have really enjoyed this new way of fishing and the few times I have spent on rivers. I hired a guide for a day to learn a little about steelhead. That was a blast, too. Any place, or guide, for walleye 101? The transition from fishing the Atlantic to fishing lakes and rivers has humbled me by showing me how very little I know about fresh water fishing. PLEASE help this saltwater guy out!


----------



## Gills63

Grade71 said:


> Any advice for an old guy who has moved to Ohio from the east coast? I've just recently learned fly fishing, so I've got waders. The walleye run sounds like a lot of fun, but I have NO idea what I'm doing. I was able to use Orvis and Madison River Outfitters to learn fly fishing 101. I'm still nothing but a newbie, but I have really enjoyed this new way of fishing and the few times I have spent on rivers. I hired a guide for a day to learn a little about steelhead. That was a blast, too. Any place, or guide, for walleye 101? The transition from fishing the Atlantic to fishing lakes and rivers has humbled me by showing me how very little I know about fresh water fishing. PLEASE help this saltwater guy out!


The run is its own special monster and certainly the polar opposite of the serenity of a trout stream. It can be a good time if you come armed with patience.

There are a few good websites out there with info. Maumee Tackles site and Dr. Walleyes blog are good(no offense to anybody else). 

Hell, I'm sure some of us on here would let you tag along, myself included. Going down and watching how others do it can be valuable as long as you don't learn from some of the odd-jobs that show up. 

There are some rules that only seem to come up during the run, an example would be what is considered a legally hooked fish.


----------



## Spike Dog

Happy birth


beaver said:


> I'm going up at the end of March I think. If they're still biting great, if not that's fine too. Just getting out for a birthday gift to myself. They asked what I wanted them to do for my birthday dinner this year and I said let me have a day that my phone doesn't ring. Lol


Happy birthday Beaver! Bring some floating jig heads with some mister twister tails. Tie about 3' of floro to a barrel swivel with an egg sinker in front. A guy like you will manage to catch some fish legitimately. 
I think that it would be a great idea to try to contact a guy like BFG while you're at it


----------



## Dr. Walleye

Gills63 said:


> The run is its own special monster and certainly the polar opposite of the serenity of a trout stream. It can be a good time if you come armed with patience.
> 
> There are a few good websites out there with info. Maumee Tackles site and Dr. Walleyes blog are good(no offense to anybody else).
> 
> Hell, I'm sure some of us on here would let you tag along, myself included. Going down and watching how others do it can be valuable as long as you don't learn from some of the odd-jobs that show up.
> 
> There are some rules that only seem to come up during the run, an example would be what is considered a legally hooked fish.


Thanks Gills63. My advice to Grade71 is to spend time watching others fish the Maumee River. It's quite easy to get in a rhythm with people fishing next to you. All you do is cast prior to the guy to your left, and then no one gets snagged in others' lines. Oh, and pack a cooler!


----------



## ChrisDave

BFG said:


> Do a Google search for "Lake Erie Modis"


Thanks, I've wondered where guys get those images.


----------



## Grade71

Gills63 said:


> The run is its own special monster and certainly the polar opposite of the serenity of a trout stream. It can be a good time if you come armed with patience.
> 
> There are a few good websites out there with info. Maumee Tackles site and Dr. Walleyes blog are good(no offense to anybody else).
> 
> Hell, I'm sure some of us on here would let you tag along, myself included. Going down and watching how others do it can be valuable as long as you don't learn from some of the odd-jobs that show up.
> 
> There are some rules that only seem to come up during the run, an example would be what is considered a legally hooked fish.


Gills63 - Thank you for an amazingly generous offer. I would love to be able to learn at the side of an experienced walleye veteran! Unfortunately, today is a great example why I am hesitant to take you up on that offer. I am on call at my job and, sure enough, my cell was ringing at 8am today. It can be a serious drag because it gets in the way of planning my week a bit too often for my wife's taste. The major downside of working with kids with mental health issues is it's really tough to say no when they ask you to come in and help. They don't ask unless you're really needed. I know how hard the job is when the full shift is there. When you're down a person or two it's really rough. The upside is I now have an extra day off this week! Now, again, admitting I know nothing, I am assuming if I bring my spin rod, 15lb braided line, with a couple of Cabelas walleye rigs, I'm good to go, right? I cast out and reel in and hope for the best, right? What bait should I use? Artificial work? I've got a lot of Powerbait!! Am I allowed to use a rig with 2 hooks? Or must it be just one? I always bring my fishing license when I fish and my rare encounters with ODNR have always been positive ones. Waders and the required thermal underwear and, of course, dress properly above the water line for that day's weather. I'm coming from Columbus, so a 10-10:30am arrival is probably the best I can do. Where does one park? Is there a section of river that's more dumba**, beginner friendly?
As for what I consider a legally hooked fish, well, I will toss back any fish I have foul hooked, providing I'm confident the fish will survive. Foul hooking often takes quite a toll on a fish. I've been a catch & release guy for decades. I only rarely keep a fish and then I am only taking what I know I will eat. In this case, my wife and I are both fans of walleye, so I would be quite happy to take home the limit of 4 walleyes, 15 inches or better. That would be a great day of fishing for me. I do not know what ODNR's views are on foul hooking a fish by accident. I don't judge people who have done so by accident because often the fish is too exhausted and damaged to survive anyway. No point releasing a fish that's just going to die shortly. Now, if I saw some jerk doing it deliberately, over and over, well, I would probably ask him/her to stop - politely - and hope their better nature comes through. Thanks for the info gents! It is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Gills63

I would definitely suggest you start by checking some internet sources on fishing style and review the fishing regs. for the March 1 to May 1 lake Erie and tributaries rules. The vast majority of people fish a Carolina rig with a floating jig/ twister tail and inline or egg sinker. Bait traditionally is not used. 

Where to fish ( for me) is all based on the river height. Some spots are only fishable at certain heights; some spots will be too deep at a given level and some too shallow at the same water level. If the river is fishable Orleans Park and White St. are the first areas that are accessible.

Regarding keeping fish. The DNR take the run serious and call in officers from surrounding counties to work both rivers. It's not uncommon to see officer in camo with spotting scopes hiding in the brush calling out offenders to other guys. It's also been rumored that they will go plain clothed and fish in the line. 

Littering, public urination, and keeping anything but a legally hooked fish is strongly enforced and I've seen tickets written for all of them. The run is easily the most patrolled and regulated season/event in Ohio.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Grade71 said:


> Gills63 - Thank you for an amazingly generous offer. I would love to be able to learn at the side of an experienced walleye veteran! Unfortunately, today is a great example why I am hesitant to take you up on that offer. I am on call at my job and, sure enough, my cell was ringing at 8am today. It can be a serious drag because it gets in the way of planning my week a bit too often for my wife's taste. The major downside of working with kids with mental health issues is it's really tough to say no when they ask you to come in and help. They don't ask unless you're really needed. I know how hard the job is when the full shift is there. When you're down a person or two it's really rough. The upside is I now have an extra day off this week! Now, again, admitting I know nothing, I am assuming if I bring my spin rod, 15lb braided line, with a couple of Cabelas walleye rigs, I'm good to go, right? I cast out and reel in and hope for the best, right? What bait should I use? Artificial work? I've got a lot of Powerbait!! Am I allowed to use a rig with 2 hooks? Or must it be just one? I always bring my fishing license when I fish and my rare encounters with ODNR have always been positive ones. Waders and the required thermal underwear and, of course, dress properly above the water line for that day's weather. I'm coming from Columbus, so a 10-10:30am arrival is probably the best I can do. Where does one park? Is there a section of river that's more dumba**, beginner friendly?
> As for what I consider a legally hooked fish, well, I will toss back any fish I have foul hooked, providing I'm confident the fish will survive. Foul hooking often takes quite a toll on a fish. I've been a catch & release guy for decades. I only rarely keep a fish and then I am only taking what I know I will eat. In this case, my wife and I are both fans of walleye, so I would be quite happy to take home the limit of 4 walleyes, 15 inches or better. That would be a great day of fishing for me. I do not know what ODNR's views are on foul hooking a fish by accident. I don't judge people who have done so by accident because often the fish is too exhausted and damaged to survive anyway. No point releasing a fish that's just going to die shortly. Now, if I saw some jerk doing it deliberately, over and over, well, I would probably ask him/her to stop - politely - and hope their better nature comes through. Thanks for the info gents! It is much appreciated!!!


grade 71 do not ..and I repeat DO NOT... keep ANY walleye not hooked in the mouth...I don't care if its floating and stiff as a board when you bring it in...you WILL get a ticket


----------



## Harry1959

I haven't been for about 5 years. I used to take a small boat, go during the week and the crowds weren't all that bad. I was planning on going when it warms up, after reading this forum am having 2nd thoughts. Has it gotten a lot more crowded since 5 years ago?


----------



## BFG

Yep...it's as bad now as I have ever seen it in over 30 years of fishing down there. The Schroeder Farm campground opening really increased access for a lot of guys.


----------



## baitguy

a couple things you might want to be sure of there Grade71 ... first, I believe during the Walleye run from like 1 March until maybe the end of April I think you're allowed 1 hook per line only and it has to be a single hook, no trebles, you can start with the multiples and trebles after the spawn ... you better not keep any 15" walleyes, 17" is the minimum in Ohio ... and on the rivers I thinks fishing is only allowed sunrise to sunset ... as has been pointed out, this event is heavily patrolled by ODNR among other agencies, and they aren't very forgiving, seen numerous people over the years get them for undersize fish, to many fish, foul hooked fish ... an associate of mine got a ticket once years ago in Maumee for starting to fish a few minutes before the official sunrise, about a $75 whoops ...


----------



## Gills63

Minimum walleye size is 15 inches.


----------



## sickle

The legal length for walleye is 15". A lot of guys mark their poles or landing net so they know exactly how long 15" actually is. Its not always easy trying to use a tape measure to measure a fish when you are holding a pole, landing net, tape, etc. in ice cold water. Usually catching undersized walleye is not an issue until late in the run, but with the number of short fish caught last year in the lake, it's better to be safe than sorry...


----------



## sickle

Grade71,

I am a high school teacher, and during my spring break (the week after Easter), I will be fishing everyday if the water level and fish cooperate. If you want to come along, I can show you a couple spots and give you some tips. The walleye run can be a great time if you are fishing around good guys who know what they are doing. Unfortunately, you do get stuck next to some jerks who think they own the river on occasion. One person can ruin the fishing for a whole line of people. If this happens to me, I get out of the line and go fish somewhere else. Fishing is supposed to be fun and relaxing, not stressful.

As BFG said, the river has gotten crazy busy the last several years. You used to be able to go down on a weeknight after work, find a spot no problem, and catch your fish. Now it can be shoulder to shoulder everyday down there if you hit the popular holes. And fishing Saturday and Sunday mornings is an absolute ZOO!!!!


----------



## baitguy

about how far do you have to walk from parking to fishable sections of the river?


----------



## Gills63

baitguy said:


> about how far do you have to walk from parking to fishable sections of the river?


It totally depends on which access point you are fishing and what parking spots are available. Very few spots are much of a walk. The longest probably being the walk across Blue Grass Island.


----------



## Grade71

Wow guys! Lots of great info. Much thanks! Clearly, I have a LOT of homework to do! I know what a Carolina rig is, but I have never actually used one. Your tales of ODNR reminds me of New Jersey rangers. They allow no room for error. If I do make a mistake and foul hook a fish, which thankfully hasn't happened in a very long time, back it goes. No questions asked. The rules are the rules. I always mark my net and/or pole if there's a size limit. Maybe, to be 100% safe, I'll mark it 15 and a half inches, just to be sure. I believe everything you guys are writing, but it's a little strange to process, because my two encounters with ODNR were as pleasant and professional as could be. I was on the Rocky looking for steelhead and, once I showed the ranger my license, he told me I was in a bad area for steelhead, took out the ODNR map of the Rocky and circled spots for me to try. Can't ask for nicer than that. I guess the volume of people on the walleye run is tough for them to handle. Their budget is pretty barebones, so I can't imagine they have enough guys to handle to the volume of people fishing the run. As for littering, public urination, or anything of that nature, that's not my style. I am well aware that if any of us upset the people living there, they are going to ask their elected officials to close the area off to fishing. So, if I see litter, and it's not mine, I will pick it up and throw it out properly. 
Sickle - thank you for the invite. As I explained to Gills63, after his very generous invite, my job can call me in on a normal day off. Makes it tough to plan to meet someone in advance. But, part of that week may actually work out because my kids have school the 18-21st and I have a few personal days stored up from work that I have to use before May. I did promise my son we would try to get some trout on the Rocky the 17th, weather permitting. I believe today was the first day they started stocking the East Branch. Thankfully, that's not shoulder to shoulder, at least the few times I've gone, and that's just simple fly fishing. Since they are stocked trout, you don't even "match the hatch"! I know stocked trout doesn't equal the challenge of the walleye run, but sometimes it's just nice to be on a river with your kid tossing out flies on a 3wt and not worrying about upsetting the other guy, because the other guy is around the bend. A little relaxed fishing followed by sheer chaos. Might make for an interesting week! I do need to read up on the regs, find a Carolina rig, and learn how to effectively use it. It's one thing to be brand new to the run, it's another to go in ignoring the good advice of people who have been doing it for years! Again, my sincere thanks to all who responded. I'm getting a good sense of how very much there is that I do not know. I wish I lived closer. It would be great to go and just watch from the shore for a couple of hours. See what is successful and what is not.


----------



## BFG

Minimum length in Ohio is 15" for walleyes. Put a piece of electrical tape 16" up from the butt of your rod for reference. 

Looking at the weather forecast....it sucks.


----------



## anglermama

I would not use this site as a determination as to deciding if you want to fish the run or not. No offense to most, but this is the most negative site ever! And I am on several sites! I am not sure why people feel the need to bash the run every chance they get on here, if they think they own the river and it will deter others from coming or what. BUT, during the week, it is not that bad. I tend to go myself weekdays, and have yet to have a problem, I have yet to have a problem fishing the weekends either, but have more time during the week. Truth is, the ONLY reason that the run is more popular than it was 5 years ago, is because people DO ENJOY THEMSELVES!!! They tell their friends, and come back year after year, there are multiple generations enjoying the run, and well with social media, & the internet of course it is more popular! 


Harry1959 said:


> I haven't been for about 5 years. I used to take a small boat, go during the week and the crowds weren't all that bad. I was planning on going when it warms up, after reading this forum am having 2nd thoughts. Has it gotten a lot more crowded since 5 years ago?


----------



## baitguy

any encounters I've had over the years w/ODNR, Metro Parks Rangers, DOW and the like have been professionally friendly and civil on their part, as long as you have a license, are following the rules and not being stupid they're there to "Serve and Protect" and help you out  if you get mouthy and have attitude they, like any cop, will take a different view  are some of them a little anal about stuff ... maybe somewhat but only if you're doing something you shouldn't be doing ... littering, over limit, undersized, snagged fish, those things affect the fishery and by extension your ability to have fish to catch on your hard earned day on the water, it's your tax dollars at work ... they certainly know the area, we're there to fish for a few hours, they're there daily for months, that's where they work and what they do ... be legal and be nice and you shouldn't have any problems ... I'd be curious to know how many citations are issued during the run and for what offences, but I bet it's more than you might imagine, and those are just the ones who got caught


----------



## carp

KaGee said:


> Posting false reports, not cool. Please clarify in the future.


I've been pounding saugeyes in central Ohio for the last 3 weeks, including last 2 nights! pictures are on this forum!


----------



## baitguy

anglermama said:


> I would not use this site as a determination as to deciding if you want to fish the run or not. No offense to most, but this is the most negative site ever! And I am on several sites! I am not sure why people feel the need to bash the run every chance they get on here, if they think they own the river and it will deter others from coming or what. BUT, during the week, it is not that bad. I tend to go myself weekdays, and have yet to have a problem, I have yet to have a problem fishing the weekends either, but have more time during the week.


Anglermama, there's a video out there somewhere with an aerial view of the Maumee during the run ... not sure how long of a stretch but it looked to be 2-3 miles at least ... people are shoulder to shoulder, I think in some spots on both sides of the river, boats in a line stretching most of that length ... probably looks good on a promotional video somewhere but I'm surprised a fish can make it anywhere w/o getting caught in some manner, legal or not ... it only takes an idiot every 5th or 6th guy and it screws it up for everyone ... to each their own, but it's not fun driving an hour or 2 and then dealing w/that madness ... most of us don't have the luxury of being able to go during the week and it's often only marginally better fishing pressure anyhow ...


----------



## KaGee

carp said:


> I've been pounding saugeyes in central Ohio for the last 3 weeks, including last 2 nights! pictures are on this forum!


Fine. But this is NORTWEST OHIO FORUM and the topic here is the 2017 Walleye run on the MAUMEE and SANDUSKY rivers. Don't be hijacking this thread with pictures of fish caught elsewhere.


----------



## anglermama

Well yeah I guess if you gauge the run by a video you have seen that was taken on one of the busiest WEEKENDS & stretched it a bit...then it is crazy all the time  The guy mentioned week days, I answered him. I never claimed that some weekends are not nuts down there. It certainly can be! I stand by what I say though, when I say that I see very few problems and have experienced none!


----------



## KaGee

anglermama said:


> I would not use this site as a determination as to deciding if you want to fish the run or not. No offense to most, but this is the most negative site ever! And I am on several sites!


Thank you for your reports during the run. No offense to the other sites, but they do not get the traffic that we get here. And yes, in part because of that traffic we get some characters. Most of the negativity is coming from people that don't live around here. Welcome to life on the internet in the 21st century.


----------



## BFG

The fact remains that the stretch of water between the rock pile at Buttonwood and the last set of rapids at the end of Bluegrass was virtually inaccessible by boat and/or foot (Pburg side) for the majority of walleye runs before the campground was opened up. It was accessible...if, and only if...the water was high enough for a small boat to navigate through the last set of rapids. Now...there are boats from the creek all the way down to the end of the island every single day. What used to be a relative sanctuary for wader guys is now a cluster bomb, especially when the boat guys anchor too close to the island. Ya' see....that's an issue I most certainly have when it comes to this whole thing: There is no reason for the boat guys who come out of the campground to be anchored in the center of the river. In fact, they are anchored over the top of the fish. They anchor where they do to try to prevent the wader guys on the island from being able to cast to the fish. 

Wader guys didn't used to be able to get out to the peninsula in front of Fort Meigs without trespassing. Now....they can get out there by walking down from the campground. It's a long walk, but I see guys doing it all the time. I'm not bashing the campground...they have a business to run and it improves access for thousands of anglers every year. I've parked there over the past couple years and walked down to a few spots as well. It's nice, although I wish they would put more gravel in.... 

I'm all about access, but when folks ask questions like "is it more busy now than it was in the past?" the answer is most definitely "yes." Why? Improved access is just one reason, but the major reason is the internet and it's instant access to reports. One guy posts a limit and boom.....500 guys go fishing. Two guys post limits and BANG....1,000 guys go fishing. Same two guys send photos of their limits to their circle of friends, and 10 guys go fishing the next day. See how that works? 

And oh...I know, this and other sites are about sharing information. IMO at least, the sharing stops when it comes to when and where I caught my fish in the river. I don't have any top secret spots, but there are spots that produce more consistently under certain conditions than others, and frankly speaking there are some spots I refuse to fish any longer just because they are so jacked up I cannot stand it anymore. 

Honestly speaking, the past 4 or 5 years down there have really been awful in regard to the return of fish to spawn, numbers of fish witnessed taken, and overall fishing pressure. It'll never improve...the tipping point has been eclipsed in that regard.


----------



## WATER FOX

BFG is right years ago in First 3 weeks of March we would fish after school or work and there would be 6 guys on the island. No there is 60 guys in the hole we fish 1 daily fishing report with a few stray walleye. Just my 2 cents I still go until my boat gets put in at turtle creek. Good Luck guys.


----------



## Evinrude58

Have went to the run for the last 4 years and have always went to the same area. Am going again this year but would like to maybe try some other areas. My question is what is considered a normal level for the Maumee as different areas are better/safer to fish at different levels. As an example I have heard that Buttonwood is good from normal to low water.


----------



## BFG

I was telling a friend the other day about the sheer brilliance that was the marketing move to convert the walleye run fishing tactic from leadhead jigs to Carolina rigged floating jigheads. I fished for many years with leadheads during the run. It pains me to say this but I recall days of three of us in the boat landing 50-75 walleyes, about 98% of which were hooked in the back, belly, tail, gill plate, etc. etc. Somewhere around 2000 we attended a seminar at which we were shown "a new and better way to catch walleyes in the river.." that being a Carolina rig (a bass rig) with a floating jighead. But man...it was a heck of a lot more expensive, and it wasn't like floaters were commercially available (like what was being used) all over the place. A leadhead with grub cost about a dime (at the time) but a swivel, a weight, a floater and a grub, and don't forget your leader line, was much more. We had already made the switch to braided line at or around 1994, and that proved in itself to be a lethal find because now we could feel EVERYTHING that happened with our leadhead as it tumbled downstream. Frankly, if I had to use mono in the river, I would never fish down there because it is like fishing blind, but I digress. 

Back in the leadhead days if you hooked a fish near the mouth, they were kept. That's how it was...because so many other fish came in sideways we were actually surprised when one came in face first. I was the first in our group to mess around with floating jigheads. My buddies scoffed at it. As they continued to drag fish in sideways, I rarely caught anything. Didn't matter...what they were snagging couldn't be kept anyway. I knew nothing about leader length, how much weight I should be using, etc. etc.

In a couple years, I figured it out. You want more weight than you think you should have. Why? Just ticking the bottom isn't good enough. Your rig is going too fast. You have to slow it down if you can, and by using a heavier weight, that is accomplished. Once you get the feel for the drift, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out where about 90% of the "legal" hook ups occur, which is at a point about 45 to 70 degrees downstream of where you are standing. My friends and I have debated how this all happens, but in reality we all have a theory of what happens. The fish are hooked in the thin skin near the lip, outside-in, on the opposite side of their head from where you are standing. Yes...some are hooked in the chin, some are hooked in the snout and somewhat miraculously, some are hooked through the nostrils. The nostrils...a hole smaller than 1/64th of an inch wide, yet I catch a dozen or more every year in that same spot. How does that happen? Hmm....let's think about this...

Once cast into the river, the rig drifts downstream with the weight trailing the jig. Walleyes face into the current, near the bottom. The jig floats past the fish on the opposite side of you, the weight passes by the fish on the same side as you, the leader catches on the front of the fish, and as that happens, the jig then gets whipped across the front of the face of the fish as the weight continues downstream. The hook side of the jig is yanked across the fish. The soft spot between the cheek and lip of the fish is where the hook gets stuck, if only for a brief second. At that point, the angler's rod gets "mushy" or "feels different" and he/she sets the hook, driving the point home, and the fish is hooked. Have you ever watched your line when you set the hook? The weight is past the fish....and gets yanked back forward through the water when you hook up. We don't hook as many fish in the belly, tail, etc. etc. as we did with leadheads because the hook itself is not weighted, and a floater likely just bounces off the body of walleye most of the time.

Some will argue that the walleyes are biting the head of the floater, and that in turn causes the hook to bury on the outside to the inside. Seems logical, right? In water that has nearly zero visibility. Chocolate milk if you will. Moving upwards of 5-6mph. A walleye has time to see a floater coming and bite at the head of it. Hmmm....ok, some will argue it's a "reaction" bite...they are "mad" or "irritated" because they are spawning. Listen...they aren't guarding nests here. The males are in the river on a current break or seam waiting for a female to start dumping her eggs. Once that happens, they surround her and broadcast their stuff. This isn't a bluegill or a bass defending a nest...these fish are broadcast spawners. There is nothing to react to...nothing to defend, because it happens over a 10' section of the river bottom.

So...are we all just flossing/snagging these fish? I don't know. I don't have a camera under the water to see what is going on down there. But the fact remains, until that water starts to truly warm up (i.e. 50 degrees or so) you rarely see fish with a floater inside their mouth. Once it warms (and clears up) of course you will see fish with the floater in their mouth. Coincidence will have it that once the water warms and clears, we start to use longer leaders, anywhere from 5'-7' long. Why? A longer leader gets your floater up off the bottom where active fish are more likely to be in those conditions. You'll catch those fish in the mouth too, because they will eat your jig. When the water is 36-49 degrees? I don't think so. Now...some will say "well, they catch them through the ice and by trolling all winter long out on the lake.." Ok...but what happens to their catch rates when the water turns the color of the Maumee? Um....they don't catch much, all the while guys are yanking fish out of the river in chocolate milk, flooded conditions. Can't catch 'em on the lake when it's muddy but we hammered 'em in the river today. Head scratcher....

I hate to think we have been snagging fish with these floaters. As I get older, and the more people I talk with, the more I believe there may be some truth in that statement. We've become experts at knowing when to set the hook. The reason newbies struggle down there is because they don't know what it feels like when their rig goes across the front of a fish. I've tried to explain it to my son, and the only thing he could do was watch me and learn. Didn't take him long...if you use the right equipment it's not to difficult to detect. When asked the question "Dad...how come we always hook them right about there (pointing slightly downstream) in the drift?" I had to just make something up, because there was no good explanation that I could give to him other than what I have laid out above.

I've seen crazy stuff that can't be explained, like why orange heads and black tails seem to work best at Jerome Road. Why orange w/ metal flake tails work great when the sun is out, and purple w/ metal flake work great when it's dark and cloudy. I've stood in the river for hours on end with no fish only to watch a guy step in and catch his four in 30 minutes and walk back out. But just remember this...if the walleyes can see good enough to slap at our floaters in the muddy water, why don't we catch white bass by the millions in muddy water too? Hmm...

The fish in my avatar was a 30" female dropping her eggs. She was caught on May 4th. I caught two jacks that were rolling with her on two casts before I caught her. The jigs were in the mouths of the jacks, and as I recall they hammered the floater, but she was outside-in. I released her to do her thing, and kept the jacks. The water was 65 degrees that day, and I caught a limit of jacks.

Just some food for thought. Guys catch and keep fish that are hooked outside in all the time (yours truly included), and being honest I am not sure the DNR is concerned with that because unless they are standing beside you in line, they most likely cannot tell if the jig was in the mouth or not. It's an interesting topic...and related to another thread talking about bait shops and such, and how their reports affect crowds (and their income). Those same bait shops that convinced me that I needed to spend 3-5X more money to fill my stringer than I did for the first 15 years I fished it. Brilliant marketing.....just brilliant.


----------



## midoh39

BFG said:


> I've seen crazy stuff that can't be explained, like why orange heads and black tails seem to work best at Jerome Road. Why orange w/ metal flake tails work great when the sun is out, and purple w/ metal flake work great when it's dark and cloudy. I've stood in the river for hours on end with no fish only to watch a guy step in and catch his four in 30 minutes and walk back out. But just remember this...if the walleyes can see good enough to slap at our floaters in the muddy water, why don't we catch white bass by the millions in muddy water too? Hmm...
> 
> The fish in my avatar was a 30" female dropping her eggs. She was caught on May 4th. I caught two jacks that were rolling with her on two casts before I caught her. The jigs were in the mouths of the jacks, and as I recall they hammered the floater, but she was outside-in. I released her to do her thing, and kept the jacks. The water was 65 degrees that day, and I caught a limit of jacks.
> 
> Just some food for thought. Guys catch and keep fish that are hooked outside in all the time (yours truly included), and being honest I am not sure the DNR is concerned with that because unless they are standing beside you in line, they most likely cannot tell if the jig was in the mouth or not. It's an interesting topic...and related to another thread talking about bait shops and such, and how their reports affect crowds (and their income). Those same bait shops that convinced me that I needed to spend 3-5X more money to fill my stringer than I did for the first 15 years I fished it. Brilliant marketing.....just brilliant.


The more I fished the run the more things like what you mentioned made sense but at the same time there are things I would scratch my head at. Like you said you could fish all day and have a guy step right next to you and walk out with his limit. It's happened to me and I've done it to other people. But, why is it that some days I could only catch fish on one head and tail combo? Every time you think you have something figured out, there just ends up being another piece to the puzzle.


----------



## acklac7

It's March 15th: Are any fish being caught yet?


----------



## Redhunter1012

A few here and there. Weather has been a pain and keeping fish and fishermen separated. I think after this weekend it should be getting good


----------



## odell daniel

baitguy said:


> any encounters I've had over the years w/ODNR, Metro Parks Rangers, DOW and the like have been professionally friendly and civil on their part, as long as you have a license, are following the rules and not being stupid they're there to "Serve and Protect" and help you out  if you get mouthy and have attitude they, like any cop, will take a different view  are some of them a little anal about stuff ... maybe somewhat but only if you're doing something you shouldn't be doing ... littering, over limit, undersized, snagged fish, those things affect the fishery and by extension your ability to have fish to catch on your hard earned day on the water, it's your tax dollars at work ... they certainly know the area, we're there to fish for a few hours, they're there daily for months, that's where they work and what they do ... be legal and be nice and you shouldn't have any problems ... I'd be curious to know how many citations are issued during the run and for what offences, but I bet it's more than you might imagine, and those are just the ones who got caught


Everyone knows how hard it is to take a leak while fishing Fremont, people everywhere. I heard if you get caught peeing in public you may have to register as a sex offender, I haven't heard of this happening to anyone but just a heads up, that would be terrible.


----------



## acklac7

odell daniel said:


> Everyone knows how hard it is to take a leak while fishing Fremont, people everywhere. I heard if you get caught peeing in public you may have to register as a sex offender, I haven't heard of this happening to anyone but just a heads up, that would be terrible.


It has something to do being in close proximity to a school/daycare.


----------



## anglermama

BFG said:


> The fact remains that the stretch of water between the rock pile at Buttonwood and the last set of rapids at the end of Bluegrass was virtually inaccessible by boat and/or foot (Pburg side) for the majority of walleye runs before the campground was opened up. It was accessible...if, and only if...the water was high enough for a small boat to navigate through the last set of rapids. Now...there are boats from the creek all the way down to the end of the island every single day. What used to be a relative sanctuary for wader guys is now a cluster bomb, especially when the boat guys anchor too close to the island. Ya' see....that's an issue I most certainly have when it comes to this whole thing: There is no reason for the boat guys who come out of the campground to be anchored in the center of the river. In fact, they are anchored over the top of the fish. They anchor where they do to try to prevent the wader guys on the island from being able to cast to the fish.
> 
> Wader guys didn't used to be able to get out to the peninsula in front of Fort Meigs without trespassing. Now....they can get out there by walking down from the campground. It's a long walk, but I see guys doing it all the time. I'm not bashing the campground...they have a business to run and it improves access for thousands of anglers every year. I've parked there over the past couple years and walked down to a few spots as well. It's nice, although I wish they would put more gravel in....
> 
> I'm all about access, but when folks ask questions like "is it more busy now than it was in the past?" the answer is most definitely "yes." Why? Improved access is just one reason, but the major reason is the internet and it's instant access to reports. One guy posts a limit and boom.....500 guys go fishing. Two guys post limits and BANG....1,000 guys go fishing. Same two guys send photos of their limits to their circle of friends, and 10 guys go fishing the next day. See how that works?
> 
> And oh...I know, this and other sites are about sharing information. IMO at least, the sharing stops when it comes to when and where I caught my fish in the river. I don't have any top secret spots, but there are spots that produce more consistently under certain conditions than others, and frankly speaking there are some spots I refuse to fish any longer just because they are so jacked up I cannot stand it anymore.
> 
> Honestly speaking, the past 4 or 5 years down there have really been awful in regard to the return of fish to spawn, numbers of fish witnessed taken, and overall fishing pressure. It'll never improve...the tipping point has been eclipsed in that regard.


LOL the campground has been there for around 30 years now, as has the boat ramp and horsetrail (path to the fort)...your blame is misdirected.
We refuse to raise our rates, and absorb all of the price increases we have incurred and maintenance. (And trust me, every single expense has gone up). Unfortunatly, ice and flooding really takes it toll on the property and new gravel every year isn't an option. But we were able to bring in some gravel to at least level out the really bad areas in the lane.


----------



## Gills63

If nothing else, Anglermama I appreciate that your place helps alleviate some crowding by giving folks another area to fish. 

The run, to some degree, has always been a team effort. Everybody' s there for the same thing and as long as people keep their cool and be considerate there are plenty of fish for everybody.


----------



## ress

odell daniel said:


> Everyone knows how hard it is to take a leak while fishing Fremont, people everywhere. I heard if you get caught peeing in public you may have to register as a sex offender, I haven't heard of this happening to anyone but just a heads up, that would be terrible.


That is anywhere now-a-days.


----------



## Grade71

BFG - You seem like a good guy. You obviously have a tremendous history fishing the run. But, you sound like a guy who _NEEDS_ to take at least a year off from the run. I'm getting stressed out just reading your posts! I believe most of us are here because fishing brings us joy. The reasons for that are as varied as the people. You sound like there's just no joy left in the run for you. Hit up ebay, buy a good, used 4wt fly rod, and spend a nice quiet day on Wallace lake trying to hook some of the stocked trout. There are two guys on ebay, both based in NE Ohio, that rebuild broken/returned St. Croix rods. If you negotiate with them, you can get a fine, rebuilt St. Croix fly rod, delivered for $80 or less. If you are not relying on fishing to eat and/or make a living, then why fish under conditions that, apparently, frustrate and aggravate you? I may try the run and decide it's not for me. I fish to relax and have fun. If a particular place and/or fishing event doesn't allow me to do either, I move on to another place that does. It sounds like you've landed enough walleye over the years to make anyone happy and have become one hell of an accomplished fisherman during the journey. If the run - for whatever reason(s) - has become something you no longer enjoy, move on to something you do. Life's way too short to spend what little down time you may have on something that stresses you out.


----------



## llw

Does anyone use noodle rods for the walleye run? Seems like most guys use 7' medium rods but from my place of ignorance it seems like a longer rod with a soft tip like folks use for steelhead would be ideal. What am I missing?


----------



## BFG

Grade71 said:


> BFG - You seem like a good guy. You obviously have a tremendous history fishing the run. But, you sound like a guy who _NEEDS_ to take at least a year off from the run. I'm getting stressed out just reading your posts! I believe most of us are here because fishing brings us joy. The reasons for that are as varied as the people. You sound like there's just no joy left in the run for you. Hit up ebay, buy a good, used 4wt fly rod, and spend a nice quiet day on Wallace lake trying to hook some of the stocked trout. There are two guys on ebay, both based in NE Ohio, that rebuild broken/returned St. Croix rods. If you negotiate with them, you can get a fine, rebuilt St. Croix fly rod, delivered for $80 or less. If you are not relying on fishing to eat and/or make a living, then why fish under conditions that, apparently, frustrate and aggravate you? I may try the run and decide it's not for me. I fish to relax and have fun. If a particular place and/or fishing event doesn't allow me to do either, I move on to another place that does. It sounds like you've landed enough walleye over the years to make anyone happy and have become one hell of an accomplished fisherman during the journey. If the run - for whatever reason(s) - has become something you no longer enjoy, move on to something you do. Life's way too short to spend what little down time you may have on something that stresses you out.


Thank you for the suggestions. I own three fly rods and enjoy spending time doing that now and then. Fly fishing is exponentially more costly than most other types of fishing that I enjoy.


----------



## tmorrow

I've seen 12' surf rods. Use whatever you think will bring you the most success.


----------



## carp

KaGee said:


> Fine. But this is NORTWEST OHIO FORUM and the topic here is the 2017 Walleye run on the MAUMEE and SANDUSKY rivers. Don't be hijacking this thread with pictures of fish caught elsewhere.


The pictures are not on this NW, Ohio forum their in the central, Ohio forum. I thought you wrote the other member and I were posting false reports? Were reporting that if you want to catch saugeye/walleye earlier than the Maumee river run,,, their are opportunities in other rivers and lakes in Ohio. Trying to be helpful to OGF members!


----------



## Gills63

The only issue with excessively long rods is that's hard for others to cast if you don't keep your pole tip down.


----------



## nooffseason

llw said:


> Does anyone use noodle rods for the walleye run? Seems like most guys use 7' medium rods but from my place of ignorance it seems like a longer rod with a soft tip like folks use for steelhead would be ideal. What am I missing?


What I consider a noodle rod is around 9 to 11 ft, light, slow action. Meaning very limber and hardly any backbone. Once you fish the Maumee run once you'll know why that won't be very effective. The current is just too fast and strong. You wouldn't feel the bite (or floss) and if you did hook up you just wouldn't have enough backbone to reel that thing in against the current. Your rod would be bent in half the entire fight, the rod would not be helping you do any of the work.


----------



## acklac7

If anyone would be so kind as to PM me with info about any fish being caught in the Rivers up there I would certainly appreciate it. I don't care what river you're fishing, I don't care where your fishing (I have no intention of coming up to that mess) I would just like to get an idea of what the Walleye are doing so I can better gauge the River S-eye bite down here.

The rivers have been real, real slow down here.


----------



## llw

Thanks nooffseason, that's very helpful. A very swift current requiring a lot of weight would certainly defeat the purpose of the noodle rod.


----------



## Troy Dave

I bring my boat up and fish with the crowd one or two days a year so I really do not know the river that well. After recently reading about fishing the Detroit river run, which seems to be completely different in the way they fish, I was wondering why I never see anyone trying that method. The river is devoid of fishermen down river from Orleans.
I am sure the river would be full of boats if it worked. Just wondering what the difference is.


----------



## beaver

Troy Dave said:


> I bring my boat up and fish with the crowd one or two days a year so I really do not know the river that well. After recently reading about fishing the Detroit river run, which seems to be completely different in the way they fish, I was wondering why I never see anyone trying that method. The river is devoid of fishermen down river from Orleans.
> I am sure the river would be full of boats if it worked. Just wondering what the difference is.


I don't know what method you're talking about, but I've only fished the Detroit river once. It was a blast, but it was a totally different beast than the maumee. 

We caught walleye on cranks, largemouth on jigs, and white bass on everything. I saw guys hand Trolling walleye, which was a first for me. 

Most of the water we fished was 10+ feet deep in the Detroit. The water I've fished in the maumee has been 4 feet and less deep. Might have something to do with it, I don't know.


----------



## baitguy

I've heard the current is brutal on the Detroit and some guys use window weights and a hand line to keep their baits in the zone ...


----------



## Troy Dave

I was reading about drifting with the current and vertical jigging tipping with a live shiner or plastic. I have stumbled across 6 to 7' of water when the river is around 581 or so down from Orleans and also on the far side of the island. Do not know what it is like below the Maple St. ramp, never went that way.


----------



## WallyEye

Bottom substrate has a lot to do with why they are not in the lower portions of the Maumee river. Don't get me wrong, they travel through there to get to their ideal spawning grounds upstream, gravel/rocky bottoms. I'm sure they can be caught in the lower portions of the river but most fisher people go where the fish are for the best success.


----------



## Flathead76

Troy Dave said:


> I bring my boat up and fish with the crowd one or two days a year so I really do not know the river that well. After recently reading about fishing the Detroit river run, which seems to be completely different in the way they fish, I was wondering why I never see anyone trying that method. The river is devoid of fishermen down river from Orleans.
> I am sure the river would be full of boats if it worked. Just wondering what the difference is.


on the Detroit river you can use your bow mounted trolling motor and verticle jig for long stretches that can be productive. If you tried that on the Maumee you would get a 3 minute stretch before you would have to fire up the outboard to resetup again. The longer stretches there they fish don't really hold there. This is the reason you do not see people doing it.


----------



## Flathead76

llw said:


> Does anyone use noodle rods for the walleye run? Seems like most guys use 7' medium rods but from my place of ignorance it seems like a longer rod with a soft tip like folks use for steelhead would be ideal. What am I missing?


The main problem is while wading trying to net a fish while using a noodle rod while in a line of guys fishing. By the time you get the fish to the net your practically hitting the person upstream while damn near breaking your rod. Not to mention having to deal with everyones lines who are fishing upstream of you.


----------



## Flathead76

baitguy said:


> I've heard the current is brutal on the Detroit and some guys use window weights and a hand line to keep their baits in the zone ...


Standard handline sinker wieghs 1.25 pounds.


----------



## baitguy

Flathead76 said:


> Standard handline sinker wieghs 1.25 pounds.


laugh that's considerably more than than the ounce or 2 we consider a lot on Erie ... a lot of the fish we catch don't weigh 1.25 pounds


----------



## Flathead76

baitguy said:


> laugh that's considerably more than than the ounce or 2 we consider a lot on Erie ... a lot of the fish we catch don't weigh 1.25 pounds


Well they are also using three crankbaits on one main line.


----------



## fishcharmer

baitguy said:


> a couple things you might want to be sure of there Grade71 ... first, I believe during the Walleye run from like 1 March until maybe the end of April I think you're allowed 1 hook per line only and it has to be a single hook, no trebles, you can start with the multiples and trebles after the spawn ... you better not keep any 15" walleyes, 17" is the minimum in Ohio ... and on the rivers I thinks fishing is only allowed sunrise to sunset ... as has been pointed out, this event is heavily patrolled by ODNR among other agencies, and they aren't very forgiving, seen numerous people over the years get them for undersize fish, to many fish, foul hooked fish ... an associate of mine got a ticket once years ago in Maumee for starting to fish a few minutes before the official sunrise, about a $75 whoops ...


15" is a legal fish. Just make damn sure its 15 lol.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

DenOhio said:


> My nephew and I may give it a go this year too. But after chatting with some buddies that go every year, I think I'm taking my smaller boat. I'm not sure of boat traffic and such so it will be a learning curve I'm sure. Still I think it will (maybe?) be better than the shoulder to shoulder event they have shared photos of. I sure would be open to ideas from any boaters. Am I better off in a small boat? Maybe not?


Small Boat for sure. Make sure you have enough anchor weight to anchor in the current. Orleans park is a good spot to launch and fish. Parking can get tricky so get there early. You can launch your boat and tie it off but cant fish till it's legal time. The stretch of water from Orleans back west to the bridge produces limits and fun fishing when the run is in full swing. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Sarge189

anglermama said:


> LOL the campground has been there for around 30 years now, as has the boat ramp and horsetrail (path to the fort)...your blame is misdirected.
> We refuse to raise our rates, and absorb all of the price increases we have incurred and maintenance. (And trust me, every single expense has gone up). Unfortunatly, ice and flooding really takes it toll on the property and new gravel every year isn't an option. But we were able to bring in some gravel to at least level out the really bad areas in the lane.


Hey Anglermama, any areas up there that disabled veterans can fish for Walleye with success?
Several cannot wade but can fish just can't get out in the water except close to the bank


----------



## ress

Sarge189 said:


> Hey Anglermama, any areas up there that disabled veterans can fish for Walleye with success?
> Several cannot wade but can fish just can't get out in the water except close to the bank


From what I understand the Sandusky river in Fremont may be the place for that.


----------



## sherman51

Sarge189 said:


> Hey Anglermama, any areas up there that disabled veterans can fish for Walleye with success?
> Several cannot wade but can fish just can't get out in the water except close to the bank


there is a little park on the north side of the river but I cant remember the name. I've bank fished there several times and had good luck. parking is at a premium there so get there early. I'm sure if you stop in at Maumee bait they can give you directions.

but I think this is how you get there. if you go east on 24 from I-475 you turn right on 20 and go down to e Harrison st and turn left and go to the end of Harrison st you should come to the park. it should be the last street before you get to the bridge. if you get to the bridge you've went to far.

if I need corrected on this please correct me. thanks.
sherman


----------



## DenOhio

TheSkoalBandit said:


> Small Boat for sure. Make sure you have enough anchor weight to anchor in the current. Orleans park is a good spot to launch and fish. Parking can get tricky so get there early. You can launch your boat and tie it off but cant fish till it's legal time. The stretch of water from Orleans back west to the bridge produces limits and fun fishing when the run is in full swing. Have fun and be safe.


 Thanks a bunch all info I gather from folks is much appreciated. If nothing else my maiden voyage will be a new learning curve. I'm a long time boater but my small boat doesn't have all the bells an whistles. My main concern is not to screw all the natives grief with under power and not enough anchor. After reading a lot on here I think my 9.9 two stroke can handle it. I'm still considering anchor choices.


----------



## Flathead76

DenOhio said:


> Thanks a bunch all info I gather from folks is much appreciated. If nothing else my maiden voyage will be a new learning curve. I'm a long time boater but my small boat doesn't have all the bells an whistles. My main concern is not to screw all the natives grief with under power and not enough anchor. After reading a lot on here I think my 9.9 two stroke can handle it. I'm still considering anchor choices.


You might want to reconsider that. That river gets moving pretty good.


----------



## beaver

I think the 9.9 will be ok if you pick your days and don't venture too far, which you shouldn't have to, but you're going to want more anchor than you think. Most guys that I know up there make their own because they can't find a factory model that is adequate. 

You definitely want one that will hold you in one spot and not move. 25 boats all in line work just fine. If one moves a few feet , it screws everyone.


----------



## DenOhio

Flathead76 said:


> You might want to reconsider that. That river gets moving pretty good.


I do have a big boat but it's more for like Lake Erie. I know it will handle anything that river throws at it but I think the river is to shallow. Also, don't think I'd wanna risk folks potentially banging into it if their anchors fail. My 9.9 is actually 15hp. so I hope it works. If not, guess I'll be a spectator or a bank fisherman lol.


----------



## DenOhio

beaver said:


> I think the 9.9 will be ok if you pick your days and don't venture too far, which you shouldn't have to, but you're going to want more anchor than you think. Most guys that I know up there make their own because they can't find a factory model that is adequate.
> 
> You definitely want one that will hold you in one spot and not move. 25 boats all in line work just fine. If one moves a few feet , it screws everyone.


My buddy is bringing me some railroad track that I hope to attach a Y type connection from some chain. I'm hoping that they catch on something.


----------



## Flathead76

DenOhio said:


> I do have a big boat but it's more for like Lake Erie. I know it will handle anything that river throws at it but I think the river is to shallow. Also, don't think I'd wanna risk folks potentially banging into it if their anchors fail. My 9.9 is actually 15hp. so I hope it works. If not, guess I'll be a spectator or a bank fisherman lol.


I used to live less than 10 minutes away from there. That being said my 14' boat with 15 hp motor never went in that river.


----------



## Harry1959

am curious why you never used a 14 ft boat with 15 hp motor? I used to bring a small 12 ft with a 3.5 hp. It did ok, I never took it when the river was up and only went a few times. Am planning on bringing my 14 ft (130 lb) and 8hp this year.


----------



## Fencemaster

DenOhio said:


> I do have a big boat but it's more for like Lake Erie. I know it will handle anything that river throws at it but I think the river is to shallow. Also, don't think I'd wanna risk folks potentially banging into it if their anchors fail. My 9.9 is actually 15hp. so I hope it works. If not, guess I'll be a spectator or a bank fisherman lol.


If you have a boat don't waste your time on the river. Way more fish by the reefs


----------



## odell daniel

fished Fremont today with my son, the males are their, fished the park and caught 4 ,and a few shorts. all fish caught on a silktrues joshy and hooked in the top lip. they shut off at 4 and we called it. saw 30 to 40 fish caught around us.


----------



## Eyehunter_18

odell daniel said:


> fished Fremont today with my son, the males are their, fished the park and caught 4 ,and a few shorts. all fish caught on a silktrues joshy and hooked in the top lip. they shut off at 4 and we called it. saw 30 to 40 fish caught around us.


Thanks for the report sounds like its starting up!!


----------



## anglermama

Sarge189 said:


> Hey Anglermama, any areas up there that disabled veterans can fish for Walleye with success?
> Several cannot wade but can fish just can't get out in the water except close to the bank


Hello Sarge, all the way at the end of the campground, there is a big Sycamore tree. Fishing is possible there IF the river is low enough. I have two gentlemen who fish it towards the end of the season once the white bass start so they can get a mixed bag. I have also caught a few walleye there myself. I will not guarantee total success, but I do know that it is possible to catch them there!


----------



## anglermama

Sarge189 said:


> Hey Anglermama, any areas up there that disabled veterans can fish for Walleye with success?
> Several cannot wade but can fish just can't get out in the water except close to the bank


There are also areas on the Lucas county side of the river, although, sorry to say that I am not experienced with them enough to give you accurate advice on where to go or how far of a walk or if it is an easy walk. I will find out and let you know though.


----------



## DenOhio

Fencemaster said:


> If you have a boat don't waste your time on the river. Way more fish by the reefs


Yeah, I do have a big boat too. I've also heard that before and my very well be what I do! But I do wanna see the madness on the river. My buddy and I are in discussions ruling nothing out.


----------



## ress

Saw a story on 13abc news last night. Quite a few guys in the river fishing. Report from a bait shop girl too.


----------



## KaGee

ress said:


> Saw a story on 13abc news last night. Quite a few guys in the river fishing. Report from a bait shop girl too.


I saw the previews and wondered when the footage was taken. Orleans Park had one car in the lot as of 10:15 Sunday morning.


----------



## daniel lawecki

I work in Waterville good check things out and report.


----------



## acklac7

odell daniel said:


> fished Fremont today with my son, the males are their, fished the park and caught 4 ,and a few shorts. all fish caught on a silktrues joshy and hooked in the top lip. they shut off at 4 and we called it. saw 30 to 40 fish caught around us.


Wow, an actual report. Im Speechless


----------



## ostbucks98

I fished the maumee for about 15 years out of a 12' alum with 6hp evinrude and never had any problems.


----------



## hoffman24

Hey everyone, so I'm making my way up to the Maumee Saturday for the first time in a few years. 
Could I get some recommendations on weights for trolling sinkers? I suppose floating jig heads with a sinker above them is still the popular way to fish? 

Looks like the river is going to stay somewhere between 570-580 or even lower around rossford and south from there. Figured the lighter the better but wanted to check with you guys and your opinions. Thanks!!


----------



## Flathead76

hoffman24 said:


> Hey everyone, so I'm making my way up to the Maumee Saturday for the first time in a few years.
> Could I get some recommendations on weights for trolling sinkers? I suppose floating jig heads with a sinker above them is still the popular way to fish?
> 
> Looks like the river is going to stay somewhere between 570-580 or even lower around rossford and south from there. Figured the lighter the better but wanted to check with you guys and your opinions. Thanks!!


Yes a floating jig head with a trolling sinker a few feet above it is still the way to go. As far as water level I'm sure that was a typo. Typical summer pool is around 579-580. If it were to go down to 570 there wouldn't be any water to fish.


----------



## hoffman24

I was going off the maumee website. Not too sure how it all works. I just have seen from reports that the water has been pretty low. Maybe next Saturday is better with all the upcoming rain?


----------



## Redhunter1012

Yea, fishing is very slow now. Pray for all that rain and wait a week. It should be really good by then


----------



## hoffman24

Redhunter1012 said:


> Yea, fishing is very slow now. Pray for all that rain and wait a week. It should be really good by then


Thanks! I'm going to wait until next weekend and hunt for the S-eyes down here in columbus for now.


----------



## tcbridges

anglermama said:


> LOL the campground has been there for around 30 years now, as has the boat ramp and horsetrail (path to the fort)...your blame is misdirected.
> We refuse to raise our rates, and absorb all of the price increases we have incurred and maintenance. (And trust me, every single expense has gone up). Unfortunatly, ice and flooding really takes it toll on the property and new gravel every year isn't an option. But we were able to bring in some gravel to at least level out the really bad areas in the lane.


What is the name of the camp ground there and can we tent it there or do they have little cabins to rent while there walleye fishing


----------



## anglermama

tcbridges said:


> What is the name of the camp ground there and can we tent it there or do they have little cabins to rent while there walleye fishing


Schroeder Farm Campground. Its rustic along the river. No cabins. You bring what ever you like to stay in!


----------



## tcbridges

anglermama said:


> Schroeder Farm Campground. Its rustic along the river. No cabins. You bring what ever you like to stay in!


I can't find this camp ground to save my soul. I did Google earth & map and also map quest. Nothing


----------



## Flathead76

tcbridges said:


> What is the name of the camp ground there and can we tent it there or do they have little cabins to rent while there walleye fishing


They also have some campsites at buttonwood.


----------



## Evinrude58

It is on W. River Rd in Perrysburg. Closest street address that I found is 26957. It is just north of Hull Prairie Rd. where Buttonwood Park is located. It is not really a campground just a field they let people camp in.


----------



## tcbridges

Thank You. I got it know is that boat ramp able to handle a 18 ft deep V or should I go to a different launch and stay more up the middle of the water way to play it safe since I have never been on it before.


----------



## anglermama

Yes, the launch is in a cut out of the current. It is also in deeper water. Currently the river is low, we do need a good rain. That being said, at this time I suggest that if you want to fish in front of the campground, you use the campgrounds launch, as it could be difficult to navigate down river with no experience. You are more than welcome to stop down and take a look and talk to whom ever is in the shack. We are more than happy to help you out. And yes, we are a privately owned rustic campground. So if you do require a picnic table, Buttonwood offers them in their rustic campground. 



tcbridges said:


> Thank You. I got it know is that boat ramp able to handle a 18 ft deep V or should I go to a different launch and stay more up the middle of the water way to play it safe since I have never been on it before.


----------



## tcbridges

anglermama said:


> Yes, the launch is in a cut out of the current. It is also in deeper water. Currently the river is low, we do need a good rain. That being said, at this time I suggest that if you want to fish in front of the campground, you use the campgrounds launch, as it could be difficult to navigate down river with no experience. You are more than welcome to stop down and take a look and talk to whom ever is in the shack. We are more than happy to help you out. And yes, we are a privately owned rustic campground. So if you do require a picnic table, Buttonwood offers them in their rustic campground.


Thanks so mush its good to know there's help when you need it in a new area and me being a new be also. I will be there in a couple week and be at your place. Fish-On


----------



## Big_John

Looking to head up and try the walleye run for the first time with my soon to be brother in law. We will be traveling a couple hours to get there. Any recommendations on where to try/avoid while there? We both have a pair of waders as I've heard they are a must when fishing the run.


----------



## 9Left

Try Buttonwood park... with normal river levels(580-582)... higher than that.. try White street access


----------



## Big_John

Thank you 9Left. We will be sure to check those places out. I know the run gets crazy busy with other anglers, are any days better than others to wet a line or is it always busy?


----------



## 9Left

..


----------



## 9Left

when the fish get good and goin' in the river...(which they will be by this weekend)... fishing on the weekends is very crazy, lots n lots of people... and you need to get there before sun up just to find a good parking spot usually. I am usually standing in the river in my waders, fishing pole in hand, waiting for legal time to start fishing . ...fishing during the week is still extremely busy but it seems to be a little easier to find parking.
however you do it, I think you should just plan on getting there very early, and plan on committing to a day of slingin' lead. you never know how it's going to go, last year I got there at sunrise and I had my limit before 9 AM . but I have also had many days where it took me seven hours to get a limit of fish .


----------



## homerun

Here's another suggestion. Sometimes I don't start fishing until 2:00 pm or later. By then many of the early bird fisherman have limited out or are too tired. I also try to fish away from the massive crowds and, from afternoon to early evening, it's much easier to avoid the insanity. I haven't noticed a difference in catch rate between early morning and afternoon either.


----------



## Snyd

I used to make the trip from Columbus up to the Maumee a handful of years ago - This was back when I believe the limit was 10 - Then it went to three and that is when I stopped. If memory serves me correctly just down from Fort Meigs there is a big field on the left - That is where we used to park and fish. Those were some fun times.


----------



## tcbridges

Snyd said:


> I used to make the trip from Columbus up to the Maumee a handful of years ago - This was back when I believe the limit was 10 - Then it went to three and that is when I stopped. If memory serves me correctly just down from Fort Meigs there is a big field on the left - That is where we used to park and fish. Those were some fun times.


Those where the good days. I have a hard time wanting to go to Maumee now because I have to drive 4 hours the fish for 3 walleyes and at least stay 2-3 days to possibly get 9 fish and in another month go out and try for 6 a day limit. I think the limit should be 6 in the Maumee just like the normal season


----------



## beaver

I'm heading up Friday after work. I plan on fishing the river Saturday and the big Lake Sunday weather and wind permitting.


----------



## BFG

tcbridges said:


> Those where the good days. I have a hard time wanting to go to Maumee now because I have to drive 4 hours the fish for 3 walleyes and at least stay 2-3 days to possibly get 9 fish and in another month go out and try for 6 a day limit. I think the limit should be 6 in the Maumee just like the normal season


The limit is 4 this year. Has been 4 during March and April for many years in a row now. The rest of the year the limit is 6. 

I actually like the way this run is setting up. The fish are trickling in, and there will be banger days where you smoke 'em in an hour, but there will likely be more days where you have to fish much longer to get your 4. That....is a good thing and hopefully we have decent fishing well into May.


----------



## FishTooth

I fished the perrysburg side yesterday 3-27 from 5:30 till sundown and left with two walleyes. Snagged 3 more and also caught 4 sucker fish. No color was better than the other, was throwing 1/2 oz. This weekend should heat up. Oh yeah, yesterday was the busiest I've seen it down there yet, and it was a Monday. I'll be fishing the same area tonight from 5:30 until sundown or i get 4 legal fish.


----------



## Redhunter1012

BFG said:


> The limit is 4 this year. Has been 4 during March and April for many years in a row now. The rest of the year the limit is 6.
> 
> I actually like the way this run is setting up. The fish are trickling in, and there will be banger days where you smoke 'em in an hour, but there will likely be more days where you have to fish much longer to get your 4. That....is a good thing and hopefully we have decent fishing well into May.


Agreed. Just enough rain once a week to raise it a foot or two at most, and cooler temps to keep the fish around. It is shaping up so far to be really good


----------



## BFG

Rain tomorrow into Friday should bring more fish up. Predictor has it at about 583' or so...which will eliminate the island for most and push a lot of guys back downstream. Boaters will have the entire island to themselves. Good luck everyone, and don't be that guy who gets stuck on Bluegrass on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Northern Reb

P-Burg side for me after work for a couple of hrs yesterday. No walleyes...3 carp. The island seemed the place to be, but too many people for me.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Picked up my 4 tonight pretty quick. May try and sneak up friday morning depending on rain tomorrow


----------



## anglermama

I finally got to sneak away for a few to fish. Landed two, lost one and snagged two. Felt good to get my line wet and make a nice dinner out of it!!


----------



## tcbridges

Any one out there from the Pittsburgh & Butler, Pa area wanting to go to Maumee and need company or I'll drive . split cost. I'm Ready anytime during the week.
Fish-On


----------



## KaGee

Heavy rains today with some local flooding and more rain called for Friday will make the river unfishable.


----------



## BFG

587' ain't no joke. All these dang people that were doing the rain dance can stop. 4 days of rain next week too. 

Hope y'all are happy!


----------



## spikeg79

KaGee said:


> Heavy rains today with some local flooding and more rain called for Friday will make the river unfishable.


2.5 inches in my rain gauge this morning.


----------



## KaGee

BFG said:


> 587' ain't no joke. All these dang people that were doing the rain dance can stop. 4 days of rain next week too.
> 
> Hope y'all are happy!


Just under 2" yesterday here locally. No idea how much west of here. It all gets funneled into Maumee Bay eventually.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

YAYYYYYYYY !! ! ! ! Finally LET IT RAIN....I will be on the Maumee this weekend if I can ....just keep on rainin


----------



## Evinrude58

Quick question for the locals. On Maumee Baits site they mentioned a new park called Davis Overlook. Can anyone tell me where that is located?


----------



## Hoosier77

Between Ft. Miegs and Buttonwood. Same side of the river.


----------



## hoffman24

Is 585 a waste of time? I know once it hits 582 you can't wade out to bluegrass.


----------



## BFG

You are your own best judge of what you will endure, but when the river rises as fast and as high as it has in the past 12 hours you are going to be faced with stupid, almost unfishable conditions. Debris will be the biggest issue...leaves, grass, logs, sticks, etc. etc. will make it a PITA to try to fish. Not to mention, the water is chocolate milk in color, and I haven't seen a temp reading but I'm guessing the temp may have dropped, given that it was 40 degrees when it was raining. Yes...there will be boats fishing, and likely a lot of guys at White Street and Orleans. If I were to go, it wouldn't be until tomorrow afternoon once it crests. I might try Sunday afternoon, and that's a big "might." 

When it does come down, the river should be full of walleyes. This will be your 2017 main body....if you will. Get 'em while you can.


----------



## hoffman24

BFG said:


> You are your own best judge of what you will endure, but when the river rises as fast and as high as it has in the past 12 hours you are going to be faced with stupid, almost unfishable conditions. Debris will be the biggest issue...leaves, grass, logs, sticks, etc. etc. will make it a PITA to try to fish. Not to mention, the water is chocolate milk in color, and I haven't seen a temp reading but I'm guessing the temp may have dropped, given that it was 40 degrees when it was raining. Yes...there will be boats fishing, and likely a lot of guys at White Street and Orleans. If I were to go, it wouldn't be until tomorrow afternoon once it crests. I might try Sunday afternoon, and that's a big "might."
> 
> When it does come down, the river should be full of walleyes. This will be your 2017 main body....if you will. Get 'em while you can.


Thanks for the honesty. Only shot this spring of getting myself up there is this weekend. Sunday seems a lot more likely. I'll have to take a look then. Thanks again!


----------



## BFG

Sunday should be a lot better, and heck even tomorrow evening should be good. Tomorrow morning? Not for me.


----------



## Redhunter1012

BFG said:


> Sunday should be a lot better, and heck even tomorrow evening should be good. Tomorrow morning? Not for me.


Good advice here. Im guessing tomorrow evening will be good if your in the right spots. Sunday will be stupid good IMO


----------



## midoh39

Fished for a little bit today, not much to write home about. Saw a few on stringers and none caught. River is pretty messy


----------



## 9Left

in higher water.. try the " normally" low water areas , like white street access... the debris in the wster DOES make it frustrating.. but water being dirty and chocolate milk color means absolutely nothing. you have to remember that the majority of the time the fish are not "chasing" and eating the Lure per se... you are more or less skillfully snagging fish in the mouth .


----------



## nooffseason

9Left said:


> but water being dirty and chocolate milk color means absolutely nothing. you have to remember that the majority of the time the fish are not "chasing" and eating the Lure per se... you are more or less skillfully snagging fish in the mouth .


Sad but true....


----------



## WallyEye

I had a few hits and had one hooked yesterday as the level was on the way up. For those going out to fish, try a larger head and 4"tail. Gives the fish a bigger profile and more vibration in the muddy water.


----------



## 9Left

WallyEye said:


> I had a few hits and had one hooked yesterday as the level was on the way up. For those going out to fish, try a larger head and 4"tail. Gives the fish a bigger profile and more vibration in the muddy water.


lol... ok


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Fish are close to the banks to get out of the current. BE CAREFUL with the high water!!!


----------



## 9Left

Had a little fun on white street this morning...


----------



## Raylaser

Beauty 9left!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234

That's a tank bud!!! Did you get a measurement?


----------



## Dr. Walleye

Lots of tasty jacks last week. Today the Maumee River is about to crest at around 9.5 ft on NOAA. This weekend will be tough on anglers fishing the high water spots--boaters use caution!


----------



## Raylaser

Dr. Walleye said:


> Lots of tasty jacks last week. Today the Maumee River is about to crest at around 9.5 ft on NOAA. This weekend will be tough on anglers fishing the high water spots--boaters use caution!


Good eatin' candy sticks there my friend!!


----------



## Rjallen683

Can anyone tell me how far is maumee from Fremont. I'm going Sunday for sure and it will be my first time going during the run. I'm hearing there is way more fish being caught at maumee. Just curious how far they are from each other


----------



## Raylaser

Rjallen683 said:


> Can anyone tell me how far is maumee from Fremont. I'm going Sunday for sure and it will be my first time going during the run. I'm hearing there is way more fish being caught at maumee. Just curious how far they are from each other


Rjallen: Just Google Map the directions from your address to Maumee, Ohio and you will have a good estimate of how long it will take you to get there. Fremont and Maumee are less than an hour apart.


----------



## BFG

40 minutes tops, but route 20 is closed near Stoney Ridge for bridge repair so you have to zig zag around in the country to get past it. 

There might be more fish in the Maumee...but there's 100X the fisherman too, and with this high water they'll all be concentrated in two spots.


----------



## FishTooth

Its gunna crowd right up. Waiting to punch the time clock and head down after work. I'll be fishing the Perrysburg side if I can get in between elbows somewhere!


----------



## Rjallen683

Well. I'm headed up. Don't care about crowds or anything. I got lucky with the next two days off and I'm fishing. This may be the only time I get out his spring. Even if I skunk, to hell with it. It's better than working


----------



## Northern Reb

Two Questions:

1. I have heard some people are catching them close to shore in the high water conditions. When fishing in the lesser current should I drop my weight in order to get a good drift? Would switching to lead be more effective in the shallower water?

2. I broke a rod tip and time to upgrade after a few yrs with this pole. I'm currently using a 6'6" Med Light Ugly Stick. I would like to upgrade to something that will help me differentiate between just a normal drag/rock etc and an actual tug or bite. Suggestions?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## dcool

Northern Reb said:


> Two Questions:
> 
> 1. I have heard some people are catching them close to shore in the high water conditions. When fishing in the lesser current should I drop my weight in order to get a good drift? Would switching to lead be more effective in the shallower water?
> 
> 2. I broke a rod tip and time to upgrade after a few yrs with this pole. I'm currently using a 6'6" Med Light Ugly Stick. I would like to upgrade to something that will help me differentiate between just a normal drag/rock etc and an actual tug or bite. Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


If you go with a St. Croix rod you will never look back.


----------



## anglermama

Yes, for sure drop weight to get the drift. Some guys do use lead when the river is super high. I don't know that they are more successful. 
I use a medium heavy for the run myself. 




Northern Reb said:


> Two Questions:
> 
> 1. I have heard some people are catching them close to shore in the high water conditions. When fishing in the lesser current should I drop my weight in order to get a good drift? Would switching to lead be more effective in the shallower water?
> 
> 2. I broke a rod tip and time to upgrade after a few yrs with this pole. I'm currently using a 6'6" Med Light Ugly Stick. I would like to upgrade to something that will help me differentiate between just a normal drag/rock etc and an actual tug or bite. Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for the help![/QUOT





Northern Reb said:


> Two Questions:
> 
> 1. I have heard some people are catching them close to shore in the high water conditions. When fishing in the lesser current should I drop my weight in order to get a good drift? Would switching to lead be more effective in the shallower water?
> 
> 2. I broke a rod tip and time to upgrade after a few yrs with this pole. I'm currently using a 6'6" Med Light Ugly Stick. I would like to upgrade to something that will help me differentiate between just a normal drag/rock etc and an actual tug or bite. Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


----------



## beaver

Medium heavy extra fast is about perfect in my opinion. The extra fast tip really helps feel the differences (a bite during the run never felt like what I was used to a bite feeling like) and the extra backbone is definitely needed to control the fish in that current.


----------



## Northern Reb

I looked at some St. Croix rods. Do they do a reel/rod combo?


----------



## Harry1959

River is projected to be around 583.5 feet tomorrow. Is that about 3 feet high? Is there such a thing as a normal level for the Maumee?


----------



## sickle

"Normal" river level in the spring is right around 582.


----------



## Harry1959

Thank you sickle. Prob gonna bring my 14 ft up and try it in the AM


----------



## tcbridges

Northern Reb said:


> I looked at some St. Croix rods. Do they do a reel/rod combo?


Any advise on the best model of St. Croix rod to look at and a good reel to go on it


----------



## eye-man

I feel an all purpose rod would be 6'3"-6'8" medium power extra fast action. The next rod I would buy would be 6'6"-7' medium light extra fast for the late run or low water conditions. If you can afford three then buy the medium heavy fast for high water conditions. Medium should suit most conditions if you want an all purpose rod. I should say as well that I would spool the ml with 6#, the m with 8#, and the mh with 10#.


----------



## rutnut245

tcbridges said:


> Any advise on the best model of St. Croix rod to look at and a good reel to go on it


I have a 7' avid ml a 7' m and a 7' Gl3 mh. They all have 15# power pro on either Shimano symetre's or stratics. A high quality stick makes all the difference in the world Imho. My next St.Croix is going to be a Legend Elite. I'm getting it through their up grade program. Avids and above have limited lifetime guarantees. Premiers and eyecons have 5 years. GLoomis used to have the best warrenty in the business. Since Shimano bought them it's similar to St Croix but no upgrade option. Their warrenty USED to be the greatest selling point.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

I second the 15# power pro
awesome line for the run


----------



## dcool

Northern Reb said:


> I looked at some St. Croix rods. Do they do a reel/rod combo?


Never heard of them doing that. They just sell rods. I use a 6' 6" Avid Medium With a Pflueger Supreme XT.


----------



## rutnut245

tcbridges said:


> Any advise on the best model of St. Croix rod to look at and a goo
> d reel to go on it


No, they do not do combos and retailers ALL have the same price.


----------



## beaver

Northern Reb said:


> I looked at some St. Croix rods. Do they do a reel/rod combo?


St Croix doesn't do combos, but bass pro occasionally sells combos paired with st Croix rods. They had some recently on sale paired with shimano reels. I fished with one on the run last week and it did well. Not sure if they still have them or not.


----------



## WallyEye

Lets get back on topic, the fish are hitting it hard! The river is full of feeding walleye. Got my limit by noon yesterday and I am headed back up in the morning.


----------



## Harry1959

Took my 14 ft Jon and 8hp to the maumee today. Fished from 10-3, legally caught 6. Kept 3 18" and one 21".
It was a very pleasant little trip. Everyone I contacted with was very nice, no fist fights, no boats ramming into each other or any of the other crazy stuff I've read on here. Im sure today being Tuesday rather than the weekend was a big factor.
I had to tie my 2-15 lb anchors together to hold in the current.
Water level was around 583.5 . Although I was fine it my 14 ft I wouldn't take it with the river any higher.


----------



## beaver

I count 4 walleye. Lol


----------



## Harry1959

Lol beaver.... they kinda frown ...... and would make me frown too for keeping more than 4 this time of year


----------



## beaver

Lol yes they would. I read your other post wrong. I thought you said you only kept 3, but there is 4 in the picture. I read it again, and now feel dumb. Lol


----------



## ldrjay

beaver said:


> Lol yes they would. I read your other post wrong. I thought you said you only kept 3, but there is 4 in the picture. I read it again, and now feel dumb. Lol


haha I did the same thing!


----------



## Harry1959

Raylaser said:


> Good eatin' candy sticks there my friend!!


----------



## odell daniel

Raylaser said:


> Rjallen: Just Google Map the directions from your address to Maumee, Ohio and you will have a good estimate of how long it will take you to get there. Fremont and Maumee are less than an hour apart.


20 minutes down rt 2


----------



## Big_John

Anyone ever fish further upstream on the Maumee? Say between Waterville and the Jerome Rapids. Looking to try and stay away from the crowds.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Yes, but it's all private property. There are some very productive spots. And with the sheer amount of fish in the river, waterville should be decent


----------



## walleye28

Was in Waterville this morning caught 10 shad and a 10 pound carp. Pretty much all foul hooked. Might have had a walleye on at one point but it came unbuttoned.


----------



## Dr. Walleye

28 1/2" 10 lb 12 oz taken on the Maumee River last week. Short and fat--a real walleye football!!


----------



## tcbridges

Why didn't you release it. It was full of eggs. Wasn't it


----------



## nooffseason

You guys want that popcorn buttered and salted heavy or light?


----------



## Redhunter1012

tcbridges said:


> Why didn't you release it. It was full of eggs. Wasn't it


Why should he? I usually release most females if I can cull them off. But until you guys start paying for other peoples, tackle, gas, vacation days, and supplying them with some fillets off of the jacks you catch, you have no business telling them they should release it


----------



## Ebremer

nooffseason said:


> You guys want that popcorn buttered and salted heavy or light?


Heavy on the butter but go light on the salt...there will be enough of that soon

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KaGee

It's nobody's business who keeps what. To each his own provided within the rules.
ODNR says 15" and longer, no mention of sex.
In the scheme of things, a female taken in April from the river makes no impact on populations than a female taken from the lake in August.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

everyone is entitled to his/her opinion regardless of who likes it or not..
I agree...I don't keep females full of eggs either..once shes spawned out shes fair game to me...but that's just my opinion


----------



## tcbridges

Thank you, that's sort of how I feel also but really wasn't trying to have anyone mad about it. Each can do as they like. Its true that it cost a lot of time and money for a couple pound of filets. That's also another reason I wait for the Lake Erie bite and another reason I don't travel 4 hours for a couple fish a day. I would go to the fish market its less expensive


----------



## KaGee

TRIPLE-J said:


> everyone is entitled to his/her opinion regardless of who likes it or not..
> I agree...I don't keep females full of eggs either..once shes spawned out shes fair game to me...but that's just my opinion





tcbridges said:


> Thank you, that's sort of how I feel also but really wasn't trying to have anyone mad about it. Each can do as they like. Its true that it cost a lot of time and money for a couple pound of filets. That's also another reason I wait for the Lake Erie bite and another reason I don't travel 4 hours for a couple fish a day. I would go to the fish market its less expensive


It's no longer an opinion when it's targeted at an individual in an accusatory manner.

You are no better of a person for throwing them back. You are no worse of a person by keeping your catch *in accordance to the law*.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

KaGee said:


> It's no longer an opinion when it's targeted at an individual in an accusatory manner.
> 
> You are no better of a person for throwing them back. You are no worse of a person by keeping your catch *in accordance to the law*.


you are right ...in accordance to the law...
then maybe the person who the original question was asked could have responded and not someone who had nothing to do with it.
all he did was ask why he didn't let it go geeeeez ... and youre a staff member ????


----------



## Redhunter1012

The eyes were biting good this morning. Pulled 5 in about 2 hours, along with 3 large white bass for the smoker


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Redhunter1012 said:


> The eyes were biting good this morning. Pulled 5 in about 2 hours, along with 3 large white bass for the smoker


hey red... ive been thinking about smoking some white bass myself ...they come out pretty good ??? ive never done it but have thought about it


----------



## Dr. Walleye

TRIPLE-J said:


> you are right ...in accordance to the law...
> then maybe the person who the original question was asked could have responded and not someone who had nothing to do with it.
> all he did was ask why he didn't let it go geeeeez ... and youre a staff member ????


Yes, I kept that female, and she was full of eggs. I wrapped her in damp towels and am taking it to the taxidermist. I don't deer hunt, but I have some other fish mounts in my home. This one will make a nice addition!


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Dr. Walleye said:


> Yes, I kept that female, and she was full of eggs. I wrapped her in damp towels and am taking it to the taxidermist. I don't deer hunt, but I have some other fish mounts in my home. This one will make a nice addition!


Caught a ton of fish Tues. white bass and a Big smallie. Caught maybe 20 eyes, a lot of short fish, good sign for next year..they were eatin early, let em all go..felt good to just get away from the Warden!!!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

that fish will make an awesome mount...congrats on your catch..i got some really big females up there last weekend too... couldnt seem to get any legal fish tho...kept hooking into them just as I was starting to reel back in to cast again....dont think im gonna make it up this weekend tho grrrrrr


----------



## Redhunter1012

TRIPLE-J said:


> hey red... ive been thinking about smoking some white bass myself ...they come out pretty good ??? ive never done it but have thought about it


Yes they do. We smoke salmon, steelhead, lake trout, and every other freshwater fish. White bass are by far the best, believe it or not. Every one of our buddies agree as well. They are amazing. We just scale, gut, and cut head and all the fins off. Simple salt water brine


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Redhunter1012 said:


> Yes they do. We smoke salmon, steelhead, lake trout, and every other freshwater fish. White bass are by far the best, believe it or not. Every one of our buddies agree as well. They are amazing. We just scale, gut, and cut head and all the fins off. Simple salt water brine


thanks red ...yea i smoke salmon and trout all the time..and i catch alot of nice white bass when we are perching but dont keep many cause in my opinion they just dont freeze well...i mean they freeze ok for a month or so but after that they just arent as good so i throw alot of them back...just recently i started thinking about smoking them too but havent been out to get any and try it...i will try it for sure now tho.. ty


----------



## tcbridges

TRIPLE-J said:


> thanks red ...yea i smoke salmon and trout all the time..and i catch alot of nice white bass when we are perching but dont keep many cause in my opinion they just dont freeze well...i mean they freeze ok for a month or so but after that they just arent as good so i throw alot of them back...just recently i started thinking about smoking them too but havent been out to get any and try it...i will try it for sure now tho.. ty


----------



## tcbridges

Can you guys tell me what is a good small smoker to get if I only do a little bit to play with her and there me and little women


----------



## KaGee

There is the OGF KITCHEN forum to discuss this. Not here.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Caught a good limit tonight at a favorite spot. There were about 8 Asians there doing really well too. Come to find out from a buddy who fished the spot at sunrise, they were the same group who limited this morning. I suspect with Turkey season starting, there's no chance the DNR will be out to bust them.


----------



## the_waterwolf

Redhunter1012 said:


> Caught a good limit tonight at a favorite spot. There were about 8 Asians there doing really well too. Come to find out from a buddy who fished the spot at sunrise, they were the same group who limited this morning. I suspect with Turkey season starting, there's no chance the DNR will be out to bust them.


I'd still give the DNR a call to make them aware.


----------



## tcbridges

the_waterwolf said:


> I'd still give the DNR a call to make them aware.


Yes, I would also call the DNR and take pictures and also of there plate on there vehicles.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I wont be going up again til tomorrow night. Not sure what anyone was driving


----------



## TRIPLE-J

hows the water level on the maumee ??


----------



## reelwonders

TRIPLE-J said:


> hows the water level on the maumee ??


LEVEL-581.0

TEMP- 59.0 degrees

Barometer: 30.05 and steady

Wading to Bluegrass Island is possible

Clarity-8 inches


----------



## TRIPLE-J

reelwonders said:


> LEVEL-581.0
> 
> TEMP- 59.0 degrees
> 
> Barometer: 30.05 and steady
> 
> Wading to Bluegrass Island is possible
> 
> Clarity-8 inches


thanks reel


----------



## ngski

I gave the walleye a try yesterday still good amount of folks on the river found a stretch where I used my center pin picked up a few eyes and some white bass. Instead of bottom bouncing I used a float so not to get snagged as often. Still managed to find big balls of mono in the river.


----------



## KaGee

ngski said:


> I gave the walleye a try yesterday still good amount of folks on the river found a stretch where I used my center pin picked up a few eyes and some white bass. Instead of bottom bouncing I used a float so not to get snagged as often. Still managed to find big balls of mono in the river.


Wait until the river goes down later in the summer... what you see will amaze you. I know there are a few on here that go out on scavenger hunts a find all kinds of treasure in the rocks.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Lots of walleye still being caught. Just find the right little hole and its game on


----------



## ngski

I fish for a lot of steelhead assume my tactics are the same there not going to be setting in the fast water. Slower deeper pocket water.


----------

